# Spieletest - GTA 4: Grand Theft Auto 4 im PC Games-Test



## System (1. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,668880


----------



## Avenga (1. Dezember 2008)

*freu*


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2008)

> GTA 4 toppt alle Erwartungen



dann versteh` ich nicht, weshalb die wertung niedriger ist, als bei san andreas.


----------



## killer36 (1. Dezember 2008)

Wow sehr schöner Test.Werde mir das Spiel aufjedenfall kaufen,allein der Multiplayer Part wird schon geil sein.


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

noch 2 tage muuhhaaa


----------



## Freezeman (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 01.12.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > GTA 4 toppt alle Erwartungen
> 
> 
> 
> dann versteh` ich nicht, weshalb die wertung niedriger ist, als bei san andreas.



Weil damals noch ein anderes Wertungssystem zum Einsatz kam. Ich kann aber auch falsch liegen...


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,669009/News/GTA_4_PC_Die_Grafikeffekte_im_Optik-Test_-_Tops_und_Flops/

schön angucken mädels... 

DIE GRAFIKEFFEKTE IM TEST


----------



## sandman2003 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich freu mir auch einen ast^^ mittwoch keine uni^^ morgens zu saturn.. und ab das game holn^^ muhaha^^

gta ist und bleibt das beste, was langzeitmotivation und so angeht.. was besseres gibts meiner meinung nach net... ich bin ja echt mal gespannt.. wie es ist.. wie es auf meiner kiste läuft.. man ich warte darauf schon so lange (neben der fortführung von lost, auf blackmesa source und auf Half Life 2^^)


----------



## V3N4T0R (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich glaub ja weiterhin daran, dass ich der einzige Killerspiele-Spieler bin, der Spiele mit viel Wumms liebt, aber GTA hasst


----------



## ultio (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Über ein Jahr warte ich schon und bald soll es wirklich so weit sein, am ich mache jetzt schonmal alles für die ganze Woche fertig, damit ich ab Mittwoch sogutwie nix anderes außer GTA spielen muss   !


----------



## Blue_Ace (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Muss sagen das mich GTA4 auf der Xbox 360 enttäuscht hat. Positiv ist natürlich der Umfang und die Grafik, dagegen plätschert die Story so dahin (ohne die Spannung eines Vice Citys oder San Andreas zu erreichen), die Missionen waren zumindest zu Anfang meist immer das selbe und die Fahrzeugsteuerung ist gewöhnungssache. Auch wars in einigen Gebieten bei Nacht zu dunkel, weiß aber jetzt nicht ob das bei der PC Version auch so ist.


----------



## Oberscht (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Blue_Ace am 01.12.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss sagen das mich GTA4 auf der Xbox 360 enttäuscht hat. Positiv ist natürlich der Umfang und die Grafik, dagegen plätschert die Story so dahin (ohne die Spannung eines Vice Citys oder San Andreas zu erreichen), die Missionen waren zumindest zu Anfang meist immer das selbe und die Fahrzeugsteuerung ist gewöhnungssache. Auch wars in einigen Gebieten bei Nacht zu dunkel, weiß aber jetzt nicht ob das bei der PC Version auch so ist.


Hm... also mir gings genau umgekehrt. Ich fand Vice City total  lahm, das Gameplay bestand aus Fahren und Schießen und nichts davon war gut umgesetzt, die Story war belanglos und der Humor nach einiger Zeit  nur noch nervig.
GTA 4 dagegen ist für mich nicht nur der Höhepunkt der Serie, sondern generell das beste Spiel der current gen.
Meine Meinung...


----------



## Airmac01 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

also ich fand GTA4 auf der Playstation 3 auch einfach nur sagenhaft...es ist in meinen Augen nicht einfach der beste Teil der Serie, sondern eines der beste Spiele seit langer Zeit...
Ich fand wirklich fast alles super...
unschlagbares Gameplay, super realistische High End Grafik, tolle Charaktere und noch tollere Dialoge und Zwischensequenzen und dazu noch diese satirischen Anleihen an jeder Straßenecke...ich werds mir auf jeden Fall für PC kaufen und nen neuen Computer kauf ich mir auch dafür xD


----------



## STF (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Freezeman am 01.12.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.12.2008 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder die Erwartungen nicht all zu hoch angelegt waren, wer weiß.   

In letzter Zeit sind die Punkte/Prozente bei vielen Print-Mags ja eh etwas seltsam.
Naja für mich sind das ja alles nur Zahlenspielereien. 
Meine Kaufentscheidung ist davon so gut wie nie abhängig. 
Da mache ich mir lieber mein eigenes Bild. 



> Die Möglichkeiten sind enorm vielfältig und man ertappt sich - wie so oft in einem GTA - dabei, *einfach ohne Sinn durch die Stadt zu fahren,* um zu sehen, was es alles zu tun gibt.


 Und genau das macht GTA für mich aus und so intensiv.
Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## and1d (1. Dezember 2008)

und warum ist dan der test zu einem der besten spiele allerzeiten nur 2 heftseiten lang?


----------



## Kandinata (1. Dezember 2008)

and1d am 01.12.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> und warum ist dan der test zu einem der besten spiele allerzeiten nur 2 heftseiten lang?



Weil es nur eine "Demo" für den echten Test ist, und der befindet sich im Heft


----------



## and1d (1. Dezember 2008)

Kandinata am 01.12.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> and1d am 01.12.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das heft hab ich und da ist der test 2 seiten lang + 1 seite vergleich zur konsohle


----------



## WeberSebastian (1. Dezember 2008)

and1d am 01.12.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 01.12.2008 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kennst du auch den Kasten, der sich damit befasst, unter welchen Bedingungen der Test entstand und kannst dann - hoffentlich - nachvollziehen, warum er so lang ist, wie er ist...


----------



## and1d (1. Dezember 2008)

WeberSebastian am 01.12.2008 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> and1d am 01.12.2008 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den kasten hab ich tatsächlich übersehen heist das das in der nächsten ausgabe mit einem grösseren ausführlichern test mit allem drum und dran zu rechnen ist?


----------



## tavrosffm (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

bei "nur" drei punkten über der far cry 2 wertung bekomme ich angst und bange!


----------



## WeberSebastian (1. Dezember 2008)

and1d am 01.12.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> den kasten hab ich tatsächlich übersehen heist das das in der nächsten ausgabe mit einem grösseren ausführlichern test mit allem drum und dran zu rechnen ist?



Momentan warten wir auf die Verkaufsversion von GTA 4. Dann werden wir uns an den Mehrspieler machen, der dann auf dem Prüfstand steht...


----------



## DivinusVictor (1. Dezember 2008)

Mit etwas Glück halte ich schon morgen eine Version von GTA 4 (PC) in den Händen
Allerdings habe ich eine kleine Befürchtung: die Aktivierungsserver gehen erst am 3 on...

Naja ich freu mich trotzdem meinen mehr als drei Monate alten Vorbestellerzettel einzulösen


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Dezember 2008)

DivinusVictor am 01.12.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit etwas Glück halte ich schon morgen eine Version von GTA 4 (PC) in den Händen
> Allerdings habe ich eine kleine Befürchtung: die Aktivierungsserver gehen erst am 3 on...
> 
> Naja ich freu mich trotzdem meinen mehr als drei Monate alten Vorbestellerzettel einzulösen




dann kannste dir schonmal ausführlich die anleitung angucken...


----------



## Vidaro (1. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 01.12.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> DivinusVictor am 01.12.2008 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   das war böse


----------



## MrWichtel (1. Dezember 2008)

Vidaro am 01.12.2008 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 01.12.2008 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Evtl. kann mans ja schon zocken wegen Zeitverschiebung bei den Ammis oder so 

Ansonsten 00:00


----------



## SKJmin (1. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 01.12.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> DivinusVictor am 01.12.2008 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird bei mir wohl genauso sein...
Werde es sicherlich morgen bekommen...

Da ich Donnerstag nicht zur Uni muss, werde ich das Spiel eh erst  am Mittwoch nach der Uni starten und "garantiert" die ganze Nacht durchzocken....

Warte schon so lange auf das Spiel...

Ich überlege ob ich ein Format durchziehen soll....


@PCGames
Wirklich ein Mini-Test den ihr hier geliefert habt...
Gamstar hat fast das 3-fache...aber egal, wenigstens ist die Bewertung noch real...


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2008)

"Nach etwa 40 Spielstunden auf der Xbox 360 und 10 Stunden mit der PC-Version steht für mich fest:"

Fabelhaft! Wieder mal ein Test eines PC Spiels, bei dem nicht mal ein einziges Mal der Singelplayer Modus durchgespielt wurde. Einen verlässlichen Test anhand 10 gespielten Stunden abzugeben ist schon ziemlich dreist. Vielleicht hats auch deshalb nur zu drei Seiten gereicht, wo andere Tests zu solchen "Blockbustern" doch gut und gerne 10 Seiten und mehr bekommen.....


----------



## MrWichtel (1. Dezember 2008)

LordCrash am 01.12.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> "Nach etwa 40 Spielstunden auf der Xbox 360 und 10 Stunden mit der PC-Version steht für mich fest:"
> 
> Fabelhaft! Wieder mal ein Test eines PC Spiels, bei dem nicht mal ein einziges Mal der Singelplayer Modus durchgespielt wurde. Einen verlässlichen Test anhand 10 gespielten Stunden abzugeben ist schon ziemlich dreist. Vielleicht hats auch deshalb nur zu drei Seiten gereicht, wo andere Tests zu solchen "Blockbustern" doch gut und gerne 10 Seiten und mehr bekommen.....



An der Story hat sich zu den Konsolen aber nix geändert.

€dit und 10 sollten schon reichen nen gefühl daüfr zu bekommen, wie es aufm PC ist 

Ich wage allerdings zu prognostizieren, dass ich mehr Spielspaß Punkte vergeben würde.
Andererseits: GTA gehört gekauft unabhängig von irgendwelchen  Berwertungen.


----------



## patsche (1. Dezember 2008)

wie ich bereits gehört habe geistert eine voll funktionsfähige version durch www, witzig (wenn auch nicht wirklich) ist die tatsache das sowohl der drm als auch windows live kopierschutz vor dem verkausstart geknackt wurde, es hat mal wieder null gebracht, ausser den ehrlichen käufer als verbrecher zu verunglimpfen, jaja.


----------



## Kandinata (1. Dezember 2008)

patsche am 01.12.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich bereits gehört habe geistert eine voll funktionsfähige version durch www, witzig (wenn auch nicht wirklich) ist die tatsache das sowohl der drm als auch windows live kopierschutz vor dem verkausstart geknackt wurde, es hat mal wieder null gebracht, ausser den ehrlichen käufer als verbrecher zu verunglimpfen, jaja.



Das hast du richtig gehört, und die wird auch schon fleißig gezogen mit über 35k leechern  

http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gta4pt5.jpg


----------



## DivinusVictor (1. Dezember 2008)

35.000?!?! Das ist krass...
aber irgend wie traurig, das die echten Kunden die zahlen sich dann mit den eventuell auftretenden Problemen des Kopierschutzprogrammes rumschlagen müssen ^^
Aber naja GTA isses Wert


----------



## McDrake (1. Dezember 2008)

Kandinata am 01.12.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hast du richtig gehört, und die wird auch schon fleißig gezogen mit über 35k leechern
> 
> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gta4pt5.jpg


Das ist aber wirklich übel.
Naja, muss die PC-Game-Welt selber wissen.

Ich fand GTA4 nicht so berauschend und daran sieht man mal wieder, wie unterschiedlich Meinungen zu einem Spiel sein können.


----------



## McDrake (1. Dezember 2008)

DivinusVictor am 01.12.2008 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 35.000?!?! Das ist krass...
> aber irgend wie traurig, das die echten Kunden die zahlen sich dann mit den eventuell auftretenden Problemen des Kopierschutzprogrammes rumschlagen müssen ^^
> Aber naja GTA isses Wert


Die 35'000 haben ja sicherlich alle Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz gehabt... von nem Spiel, das noch nicht mal auf dem Markt ist


----------



## Mandavar (1. Dezember 2008)

@Redaktion: Der Bestellink geht bei mir nicht.

Das ist gleichzeitig wohl auch meine Meinung zum Spiel... ^^ Bestellen und freuen.


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Dezember 2008)

McDrake am 01.12.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> DivinusVictor am 01.12.2008 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




scheiß drauf,ich werds mir kaufen und meinen spaß haben.solln die schweinebacken doch machen,hoffentlich klingelt es irgendwann mal bei denen,das sie damit nur alles kaputt machen


----------



## High-Tech (1. Dezember 2008)

Habs mir heute ebenfalls schon vorbestellt bei Amazon  Kanns kaum abwarten 

Ich kauf mir wenige Spiele aber GTA ist für mich persönlich doch ein Pflichtkauf der sich meist lohnt und man immer wieder gerne spielt 

Dass eine Version ins Internet kommt ist kein Wunder, aber muss man damit rechnen und kann man auch nichts dagegen tun.

Hoffe dass Rockstar wieder eine Landkarte mitbringt und paar schöne Features wie in San Andreas auch


----------



## McDrake (1. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 01.12.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> scheiß drauf,ich werds mir kaufen und meinen spaß haben.solln die schweinebacken doch machen,hoffentlich klingelt es irgendwann mal bei denen,das sie damit nur alles kaputt machen


Das ist ja auch gut so.
Nur sind die Publisher nicht ganz dumm und wissen auch, wo sie schauen können, wieviele Exemplare runtergeladen wurden.
Dann wird verglichen mit den Verkaufszahlen. Ich hoffe für die PC-Welt, dass sich das Game trotzdem noch gut verkauft.


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Dezember 2008)

McDrake am 01.12.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 01.12.2008 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich denke schon,alleine des hypes wegen,und,naja, es is halt GTA


----------



## Kandinata (1. Dezember 2008)

McDrake am 01.12.2008 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 01.12.2008 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit der Aktualisierung eben sinds sogar 37k   

Kannst es halt nicht verhindern und es will auch keiner nachdenken was er mit sowas anrichtet, sondern es geht einfach ums JETZT haben und NICHTS zu bezahlen, alles andere ist Nebensächlich


----------



## DivinusVictor (1. Dezember 2008)

Alleine wegen dem genialen MP, verdammt man GTA mit 32 LEUTEN!!! Wie geil ist das?
Wie können die sich das entgehen lassen XD


----------



## SKJmin (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich Rockstar sich was einfallen lassen wird wegen den Leechern!
Naja ich bekomme evtl. morgen die ORIGINAL VERPACKTE GTA IV UNCUT GERMAN-Version...

Aber wirklich unglaublich, dass es schon 37000 Leecher gibt


----------



## GorrestFump (1. Dezember 2008)

McDrake am 01.12.2008 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand GTA4 nicht so berauschend und daran sieht man mal wieder, wie unterschiedlich Meinungen zu einem Spiel sein können.



Hm, wieso denn nicht? Würd mich ernsthaft interessieren, liegt's an GTA generell oder speziell am vierten Teil? (ohne jetzt eine Diskussion anzetteln zu wollen, aber du stellst das grad so in den Raum)


----------



## michaelmct (1. Dezember 2008)

_JETZT haben und NICHTS zu bezahlen, alles andere ist Nebensächlich_

Wenn ich jetzt Hunger hab, klau ich mir da auch ein Brötchen? Oder erkenne ich die Arbeit des Bäckers an und KAUFE es....? Naja Leecher haben kleine Schnidel...wissen wir doch alle


----------



## Provyder (1. Dezember 2008)

Also sorry, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich von dem Test sehr enttäuscht bin. Hier wurde doch wohl offensichtlich versucht, noch schnell einen Test zwischen zu schieben, bevor das Spiel auf den Markt kommt. An sich gut für die Unentschlossenen, auf der anderen Seite schlecht für die Qualität dieses eigentlich so schönen Magazins. Denn hier bewahrheitet sich doch, was mir schon seit geraumer Zeit selbst auf den Sack geht (wenn andere bei jedem kleinen Bericht von einem großen Titel davon reden), dem ich mich hiermit aber auch anschließe: das ist Sensationsjournalismus.

Sorry, aber einen kompletten und vollständigen Test hätte ich mir gewünscht und dafür hätte ich auch gerne noch ein paar Wochen gewartet. Sich jetzt hier damit rauszureden, dass man die Konsolenversion bereits durchgespielt hat und 10 Stunden mit der PC-Version verbrachte, ist schon absurd, wenn man noch selbst als Redakteur dazu schreibt, welchen gewaltigen Umfang das Spiel hat. Mal ganz davon ab, wie lächerlich es allein schon ist es anzumerken, dass man so wenig Zeit mit dem Spiel verbracht hat. 

Das man den Multiplayertest aber gesondert präsentiert, setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Ein Spiel vollständig zu testen und nicht halb dann und die andere Hälfte in der Zukunft, dass hat doch bisher auch bei so vielen anderen Spieletests schon gut geklappt. 

Ihr könnt sicherlich nichts dafür, liebe Redaktion, wenn ihr das Testmuster erst so kurz vor der Veröffentlichung bekommt, aber dennoch kann ich mich nur wiederholen, in dem Ganzen hier sehe ich weder die Lust am Schreiben, ich vermisse den Witz und es kommt mir reinweg so vor, als würde hier nur versucht, schnell noch einen Test vor der Veröffentlichung zu bringen. Und das ausgerechnet bei GTA 4.


----------



## GorrestFump (1. Dezember 2008)

Provyder am 01.12.2008 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Text und



Danke für's Ausführen, ich bin grad zu schreibfaul dazu, aber in meinem Kopf schwirren die gleichen Puntke zu diesem "Test" rum.
Meine vollste Zustimmung in allen Punkten.


----------



## firewalker2k (1. Dezember 2008)

WeberSebastian am 01.12.2008 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> and1d am 01.12.2008 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 Seiten lang.. Anscheinend ungewöhnliche Bedingungen, aber dann im Online-Test folgendes schreiben:



> Den *ausführlichen XXL-Test* zu Grand Theft Auto 4 lesen Sie in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PC Games - ab sofort am Kiosk!



In meinen Augen beißt sich das aber schon.

Interessant wäre in meinen Augen aber auch gewesen, ob Fahrzeuge immer noch "verschwinden", wenn man ihnen einmal den Rücken zukehrt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2008)

Kandinata am 01.12.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 01.12.2008 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich müsste man das Ding runterladen, ein paar Viren oder Trojaner einbauen und das Ganze dann wieder hochladen, sodass es ihnen mal richtig das System zerschießt. Vielleicht lernen es die Idioten dann mal.
Ich hasse solche Leute, weil sie unser hobby kaputt machen und wir ehrlichen Käufer dann immer darunter zu leiden haben.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 01.12.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > GTA 4 toppt alle Erwartungen
> 
> 
> 
> dann versteh` ich nicht, weshalb die wertung niedriger ist, als bei san andreas.



vorallem weils wie bei der 360/PS3 version schon die ersten kritischen stimmen gibt, die genau in die selbe kerbe hauen wie bei den Konsolenversionen.. 

mal gucken wie 4Players wertet, aus deren wertung und der PCGames wertung nehm ich den mittelwert, und dann nehm ich daraus den mittelwert zu meiner eigenen wertung   

@Shadow_man

das ding wär quasi sofort Nuked.. sprich das würd keiner mehr laden, sorry aber leecher sind nicht blöd und seeder erst recht nicht

37000 sind auch nicht alle, das ist nur ein kleiner teil, macht mal ne 0 hinten dran, ohne komma..

allerdings find ich es befremdlich einen Test zu haben der zum großteil auf der Xbox version basiert in einem PC Magazin zu haben, das nervt mich auch an der VideoDVD der PCGAmes "basiert auf 360 version.. also wenn ich 360 spiele sehen will kauf ich mir nen 360 magazin, aber das wird sicher dank der gamesgroup noch extremer werden


----------



## McDrake (2. Dezember 2008)

GorrestFump am 01.12.2008 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, wieso denn nicht? Würd mich ernsthaft interessieren, liegt's an GTA generell oder speziell am vierten Teil? (ohne jetzt eine Diskussion anzetteln zu wollen, aber du stellst das grad so in den Raum)


Ich war (bin) GTA-Fan der ersten Stunde und hab alle 3D-Teile durchgespielt.
Teilweise auf der Konsole und danach nochmals auf dem PC.
Aber GTA4 hat mich einfach nicht gepackt.
An was es lag? Keine Ahnung.
Das Setting?
Wahrscheinlich war ich einfach irgendwie enttäuscht nach dem ganzen gehype.
GTA4 ist in meinen Augen ein GTA3 mit besserer Grafik.
Mir gefiel SanAndreas auch wegen der wirklich grossen Welt, die wiederum einige für ZU gross empfanden.
Das Game Traff einfach nicht meinen Nerv. Ein Arbeitskollege fands hingegen einfach nur klasse. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

McDrake am 02.12.2008 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA4 ist in meinen Augen ein GTA3 mit besserer Grafik.



und genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht..


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (2. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht ist GTA 4 doch viel besser als ich dachte, und der Schußwechsel ist nicht so sinnlos in diesem Spiel wie angenommen....

Bei 92% muss man einfach umdenken......


----------



## GorrestFump (2. Dezember 2008)

McDrake am 02.12.2008 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 01.12.2008 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt bei den besten Spielen vor , ist mir auch schon passiert...


----------



## Sir-B (2. Dezember 2008)

> [...]und das ohne viel Anlass zur Kritik.


Warum dann nur 92%?
Warum hat das beste Game seit langem weniger als Crysis, welches einen billigen grafikblender verkörpert?
Ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn - sogar 4Players, welches meist viel schlechtere Wertungen gibt als PCG hat 94% gegeben ... Ist diese Zahl "92" nur ein Rechtschreibefehler? Ich hoffe es ^^


----------



## Soulja110 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich will endlich infos zum MP!!!!


----------



## GorrestFump (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> mal gucken wie 4Players wertet, aus deren wertung und der PCGames wertung nehm ich den mittelwert, und dann nehm ich daraus den mittelwert zu meiner eigenen wertung



Toller Plan... Die 4pLayers Wertung wird in etwa der Konsolenwertung entsprechen also ~94%
PC Games vergibt 92%. Was sagt dir dann der Mittelwert von 93% zu deiner "eigenen Wertung"?
Der Mittelwert von sehr gut und sehr gut ist sehr gut...daher findest du es dann auch sehr gut?


----------



## Fatboz (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

So, fuer alle die das spiel kaufen wollen, ich hab mir jetzt das spiel geholt....installiert.... und siehe da ich kanns erst am realesetermin spielen..???? WTF??? Also betreibt keinen aufwand das spiel vor dem 3. dez zu beschaffen!! 

Viel spass beim zocken!!


----------



## Somian (2. Dezember 2008)

Sir-B am 02.12.2008 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> > [...]und das ohne viel Anlass zur Kritik.
> 
> 
> Warum dann nur 92%?
> ...



Mit GTA IV kann man aber nich jede Woche neue, sinnlose screenshotgalerien posten, deswegen ist Cryis besser bewertet.


----------



## Bartspritze (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich GTA 4 im Laden kaufe, kann ich das so wie Counterstrike mit steam verknüpfen? Weil man kann sich das game ja auch über Steam besorgen^^


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fatboz am 02.12.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> So, fuer alle die das spiel kaufen wollen, ich hab mir jetzt das spiel geholt....installiert.... und siehe da ich kanns erst am realesetermin spielen..???? WTF???




ich schätze mal, dass das jedem klar war.


----------



## flatland (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 02.12.2008 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Fatboz am 02.12.2008 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Fatboz wo hast du es denn gekauft und welche Version? Ich hätte heute auch noch Zeit es zu kaufen den rest der Woche ist meine Zeit knapp so das ich kaum in irgendwelche Läden komme. Geschweige denn nach Hause!


----------



## jaruca (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

So nachdem ich mal so durch den Test geschaut habe finde ich doch mal das ich noch was beisteuern sollte.
Habe GTA auf der xbox durchgespiel und es hat mir nicht so gut gefallen. War vom letzten Teil völlig begeistert und hatte mir extra ne xbox mit dem neuen zugelegt und war schon nach kurzer Zeit wirklich unzufrieden. Klar die Story ist super, Grafik auch aber irgendwo ist der Spielspass auf der Strecke geblieben. Das liegt vorallen dingen an den endlosen Autofahrten (die Steuerung von Autos ist schlecht man rutscht in alles rein) und den statischen Schiesserein (Deckung suchen und abknallen und wenn man an der falschen Stelle steht werde mitten in einer Mission die Cops auf einen Aufmerksam und knallen einen von hinten ab) und das (letzter Speicherstand) ständige neue hinfahren zu Missionszielen. Insgesamt bestehen die 40 Stunden Spielspass aus 30 Stunden durch die Gegend kurven 5 Stunden mit Freunden rumhängen was ziemlich nervt weil die Activitäten beim erstenmal spannend sind aber danach ihren Reiz verlieren (Es gibt auch nur ungefähr 10  Aktivitäten).... und ...und nur 1 Stunde Action. Viel zu wenig. Multiplayer part war auch nicht so dolle.
Da sehne ich mich doch zurück nach San Andreas aber glücklicherweisse gibt es ja neuerdings Saint Row 2 was wenn nur der Spielspass zählt hier deutlich besser ist (Koop Mod ist genial).
Schöne Grüsse
Jan


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 02.12.2008 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 01:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Mittelwert der 4P und PCG wertung ist 93%, meiner ist 49%, rechne daraus den mittelwert


----------



## McDrake (2. Dezember 2008)

jaruca am 02.12.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> .... und ...und nur 1 Stunde Action. Viel zu wenig. Multiplayer part war auch nicht so dolle.


Was mich auch ein wenig gestört hat, ist die Tatsache, dass das eigene Handeln eigentlich keine Konsequenzen hat. Vielleicht hab ichs zu wenig intensiv gespielt. 
Aber egal welche Aufträge man annimmt, es ändert sich nix.
Das eingepflanzte Sozialsystem fand ich auch eher nervend.
Hats schlussendlich Auswirkungen, ob ich mit der Tussi ausgehe oder nicht (ausser Finanzielle)?
Kann man die Anrufe der "Freunde" getrost ignorieren und die Story geht genau gleich weiter?

Das ist das, was mich zZ an Fable2 hält:
Ich kaufe Häuser, bekomme Miete, hab Familie (wenn ich mich um sie kümmere), wenn ich Missionen erledigt habe kann ich neue Immobilien erwerben...
Mein erstes grosses Geld hab ich mit Schwerter schmieden verdient und so langsam mein Imperium aufgebaut
Mein Ruf ist so gut, dass ich sogar nen Heiligenschein trage und mir die Leute zuwinken und zujubeln.

Ich will damit nicht GTA4 schlecht machen.
Aber innovativ ist das Teil überhaupt nicht.
Muss es nicht sein, sollte aber bei der Bewertung mit einfliessen (ist natürlich auch wieder eine persönliche Meinung *g*)


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

ist doch bei Fallout 3 das selbe, konsequenzen aus dem handeln halten bis zum nächsten NPC und das wars..


----------



## draiselbaer (2. Dezember 2008)

wie nur englisch? Frechheit!! Den Gossen-Slang versteht am ende keiner. Und wenn ich lesen will, dann hole ich mir ein Buch!?! Ich will in der Freizeit berieselt werden, und nicht Englisch lernen


----------



## coony (2. Dezember 2008)

draiselbaer am 02.12.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> wie nur englisch? Frechheit!! Den Gossen-Slang versteht am ende keiner. Und wenn ich lesen will, dann hole ich mir ein Buch!?! Ich will in der Freizeit berieselt werden, und nicht Englisch lernen



ist aber nicht sehr überraschend - kein gta titel hatte jemals deutsche syncro! und englisch lernen macht beim spielen  (und filmen) am meisten spaß, zumindest ist das meine meinung.


----------



## MCM90 (2. Dezember 2008)

draiselbaer am 02.12.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> wie nur englisch? Frechheit!! Den Gossen-Slang versteht am ende keiner. Und wenn ich lesen will, dann hole ich mir ein Buch!?! Ich will in der Freizeit berieselt werden, und nicht Englisch lernen



Da merkt man, dass einige noch nicht lange Fans sind, keine Ahnung haben oder dieälteren teile wie GTA und GTA 2 nicht gespielt haben. War bisher immer in engisch mit deutschen Subs und ich finde es auch besser so. Ich sage nur:

"Say good night Mr. Diaz!"


----------



## FYYFF (2. Dezember 2008)

Games for Windows Live, Rockstar Social Club...SECUROM?! Darfs noch was sein Rockstar? Ne Stuhlprobe vielleicht oder nen polizeiliches Führungszeugnis? 
Wer zur Hölle hat eigentlich beschlossen, daß es eine gute Idee wäre alle ehrlichen Kunden (die unehrlichen werden spätestens in 2 Tagen eh eine Version ohne den ganzen nervigen DRM-Kram sorgenfrei spielen) einfach mal komplett als Schwerverbrecher zu betrachten?
Stellt sich ein Autohersteller hin und sagt "Kauf unser Auto, aber wir wissen das du ein gottverdammter Autodieb bist, deshalb kannst du nur mit Spezialbenzin von uns fahren und mußt alle 2 Monate den Führerschein neu machen, har har" ?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Meine 50 Euro bekommt Rockstar nicht, obwohl GTA4 bis vor 2 Wochen dick auf der "auf-jeden-Fall-kaufen"-Liste war. Und da kann das Spiel noch so gut sein.


----------



## munsterbuster (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenigstens ist dieser Teil auch wieder ohne AA und hat massive Leistungseinbrüche auf selbst neuesten und starken Grafikkarten egal welcher Hersteller. AMD hat dazu wieder unheimliche Probleme mit Effekten, Schatten und Auflösungen. Die Foren des USA Releases füllen sich proportional mit wut gerade.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

FYYFF am 02.12.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Games for Windows Live, Rockstar Social Club...SECUROM?! Darfs noch was sein Rockstar? Ne Stuhlprobe vielleicht oder nen polizeiliches Führungszeugnis?
> Wer zur Hölle hat eigentlich beschlossen, daß es eine gute Idee wäre alle ehrlichen Kunden (die unehrlichen werden spätestens in 2 Tagen eh eine Version ohne den ganzen nervigen DRM-Kram sorgenfrei spielen) einfach mal komplett als Schwerverbrecher zu betrachten?
> Stellt sich ein Autohersteller hin und sagt "Kauf unser Auto, aber wir wissen das du ein gottverdammter Autodieb bist, deshalb kannst du nur mit Spezialbenzin von uns fahren und mußt alle 2 Monate den Führerschein neu machen, har har" ?
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Meine 50 Euro bekommt Rockstar nicht, obwohl GTA4 bis vor 2 Wochen dick auf der "auf-jeden-Fall-kaufen"-Liste war. Und da kann das Spiel noch so gut sein.



Klar, man kann auch etwas so lange schlechtreden, bis man für sich einen Grund gefunden hat es nicht zu kaufen, sondern runterzuladen. Oder willst du uns jetzt weiß machen das du, obwohl du Dich ja angeblich so darauf gefreut hast, dem Spiel gegenüber in völliger Abstinenz leben wirst/kannst??
Wers glaubt^^

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

klar jeder der das spiel jetzt nicht kauft läd es runter

wie wärs mal mit nachdenken vor den posten? als wenn man ohne nen müllspiel wie GTA 4 nicht leben könnte..

zudem kann er sich die konsolenversion kaufen, das spiel ist das gleiche, nur ohne Securomdreck


----------



## FYYFF (2. Dezember 2008)

DaStash am 02.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, man kann auch etwas so lange schlechtreden, bis man für sich einen Grund gefunden hat es nicht zu kaufen, sondern runterzuladen. Oder willst du uns jetzt weiß machen das du, obwohl du Dich ja angeblich so darauf gefreut hast, dem Spiel gegenüber in völliger Abstinenz leben wirst/kannst??
> Wers glaubt^^
> 
> MfG




Soll auch Leute mit Selbstkontrolle geben. Ich hab schon bei Spore, Mass Effect und Fallout 3 verzichtet und auf Fallout hab ich immerhin 10 Jahre gewartet. Irgendwie muß man den lieben Publishern ja klar machen, daß man sich net bevormunden und kriminalisieren läßt und das geht leider nur mit der Brieftasche.

Und ja - speziell bei den letzten 2en wars als RPGler echt schwer nein zu sagen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Dezember 2008)

FYYFF am 02.12.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll auch Leute mit Selbstkontrolle geben.


Eben. 

Selbstkontrolle ist erlernbar. Auch wenn es manchmal mehrere Jahre dauert, bis es endlich im hübschen Köpfchen klickt. 

Ich als Trekkie und Evolutionsfreund wollte unbedingt Spore habe. Ich träumte davon, eine Art Förderationskultur zu erschaffen, die den noblen Zielen aus der Vorlage folgt, und nur im Notfall zu den Waffen greift. Das Spiel war für mich ein klarer Pflichtkauf. Doch dann kam die Sache mit DRM. Ich kämpfte mit mir, hatte gar die überteuerte PC-Version für 55 Euro in der Hand, doch dann lauschte ich meiner inneren Stimme, die mir recht nachvollziehbar erläuterte, warum man als ehrlicher Kunde so einen Kopierschutzkram nicht unterstützt:

„Ex, Freund der Sonne, Kommandant der USS Perth, Schnitzel unter den Feldsalaten: Höre meine weisen Worte: Der echte Föderalist unterstützt keine Maßnahmen, die von Nazi-Zombies von Regula XI erschaffen wurden, um das arme und ehrliche Volk zu unterjochen und abhängig zu machen. Der Forscher unterwirft sich keinen sinnfreien Limitationen, obwohl der Krieger auch ohne diese Gängeleien zum Ziel kommt. Wenn du Spore mit DRM kaufst, dann sterben irgendwo auf der Erde und Romulus kleine Katzenbabies! Du machst dich des Mordes an Lebewesen schuldig!“

Ich verzichtete also, und habe bis heute verzichtet. Das Spiel wird erst dann gekauft, wenn es auf einer Plattform ohne DRM erscheint, oder EA den Schutz einer später erscheinenden Classic-Auflage aufgibt. 

Oder um das oben geschriebene klarer zu definieren: Ich bin doch nicht dumm und gebe Geld für ein Spiel mit einem Kopierschutz aus, der gar nicht richtig funktioniert, und mich nur gängelt. Wäre DRM die universelle Lösung, die Raubkopien tatsächlich unmöglich macht, dann würde die Sache vielleicht anders aussehen. Aber so? Ich kaufe doch auch kein wirkloses Grippemittel.

Regards, eX!

Edit zum Test: Irgendwie erscheint mir das mal wieder wie die typische 0815 Beweihräucherung, die fast völlig unkritisch und penetrant euphorisch ein Spiel in die höchsten Kreise lobt. Die kommerziellen Medien sind ja so berechenbar geworden. Es muss tatsächlich nur ein großer Name auf der Packung stehen, und schon wird pauschal eine grandiose Empfehlung begleitet von Engelsharfen ausgesprochen. Generell bin ich im höchsten Maße angetan von der Begeisterungsfähigkeit der Redakteure (weltweit). Wenn man die Tests so liest, dann glaubt man fast, dass jemand der Verfasser war, der zuvor niemals Videospiele gespielt hat und in jeder neuen 3D-Applikation eines namhaften Herstellers den virtuellen Messias sieht. Danke für viele Stunden des unterhaltsamen Lesens solcher Ergüsse.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

FYYFF am 02.12.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 02.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann gratuliere ich Dir zu der Selbstkontrolle und bitte verzeih meine unterstellende Art. Ich kann das Gesagte von Dir zwar nicht überprüfen aber ich glaube Dir mal 
Jedoch bin ich der Meinung das nur ein Bruchteil  von den Leuten, die das gleiche Androhen, dies auch durchziehen. Von daher regt mich diese Pseudomoral einfach auf. 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

wenn ihr ATI karten habt

vorsicht, die scheinen massiv probleme zu machen, da gibts ne nette fehlermeldung

GTA IV: Schwerwiegender Fehler: RMN40   toll Rockstar, ich hab keine "vorsicht läuft nicht auf ATI karten" aufkleber, jetzt muss ich ab jetzt jeden kunden vorwarnen..


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

eX2tremiousU am 02.12.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> „Ex, Freund der Sonne, Kommandant der USS Perth, Schnitzel unter den Feldsalaten: Höre meine weisen Worte: Der echte Föderalist unterstützt keine Maßnahmen, die von Nazi-Zombies von Regula XI erschaffen wurden, um das arme und ehrliche Volk zu unterjochen und abhängig zu machen. Der Forscher unterwirft sich keinen sinnfreien Limitationen, obwohl der Krieger auch ohne diese Gängeleien zum Ziel kommt. Wenn du Spore mit DRM kaufst, dann sterben irgendwo auf der Erde und
> Regards, eX!


   LOL

Du brauchst dringend Urlaub eX2tremiousU   

MfG


----------



## Heavyflame (2. Dezember 2008)

jaruca am 02.12.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> So nachdem ich mal so durch den Test geschaut habe finde ich doch mal das ich noch was beisteuern sollte.
> Habe GTA auf der xbox durchgespiel und es hat mir nicht so gut gefallen. War vom letzten Teil völlig begeistert und hatte mir extra ne xbox mit dem neuen zugelegt und war schon nach kurzer Zeit wirklich unzufrieden. Klar die Story ist super, Grafik auch aber irgendwo ist der Spielspass auf der Strecke geblieben. Das liegt vorallen dingen an den endlosen Autofahrten (die Steuerung von Autos ist schlecht man rutscht in alles rein) und den statischen Schiesserein (Deckung suchen und abknallen und wenn man an der falschen Stelle steht werde mitten in einer Mission die Cops auf einen Aufmerksam und knallen einen von hinten ab) und das (letzter Speicherstand) ständige neue hinfahren zu Missionszielen. Insgesamt bestehen die 40 Stunden Spielspass aus 30 Stunden durch die Gegend kurven 5 Stunden mit Freunden rumhängen was ziemlich nervt weil die Activitäten beim erstenmal spannend sind aber danach ihren Reiz verlieren (Es gibt auch nur ungefähr 10  Aktivitäten).... und ...und nur 1 Stunde Action. Viel zu wenig. Multiplayer part war auch nicht so dolle.
> ...




Da kann ich dir in allen Punkten zustimmen





			
				McDrake am 02.12.2008 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> jaruca am 02.12.2008 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und auch dir kann ich nur zustimmen.

Aber wie ihr seht wird auf eure Beiträge garnicht eingegangen. Ich hab auch schon sowas ähnliches wie ihr von mir hier auf PC Games gegeben. Und hab nur Beleidigungen bekommen. Ich glaub die sind hier noh alle vom Hype geblendet oder wollen sowas garnicht lesen, damit ihre Traumwelt nicht zusammen fällt.

Für mich ist GTA4 jedenfalls ist 4 schlechteste GTA. (bezogen auf den jeweillige Zeit des erscheinens)

Und Saint Row 2 ist für meinen Geschmack das bessere GTA.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

die fehlermeldung bedeutet übrigens das man XP service Pack 3 braucht

nur blöd, das ist Vista


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> die fehlermeldung bedeutet übrigens das man XP service Pack 3 braucht
> 
> nur blöd, das ist Vista




kein grund, das jetzt in jedem thread zu posten.
mal abgesehen davon, dass das bislang nur eine behauptung von dir ist.
nicht mehr.


----------



## Tschoppo (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr da immer rumjammert, ja klar ist es gemein wenn die Publisher sagen das die eigenen Kunden "böse" sind und sich die Spiele lieber illegal holen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wer hat sich noch nicht mal ein spiel gezogen, ob auf ner lan oder im internet.... es ist einfach so die Entwickler wollen ihr kleines Baby vor den gemeinen Saugern schützen und dazu haben sie auch das Recht. Wenn ein Studio ein Game rausbringt das einen einfach fesselt und dich begeistert dann sollte man das Entwicklerteam für dieses geile Spielerlebniss belohnen indem man das Spiel kauft, denn alles im allen sind am Kopierschutz die Leute schuld die nicht einsehen das hinter so einem Spiel harte Arbeit steckt.

Natürlich kommt immer wieder das Argument das man ja gar nicht wisse ob das Spiel was für einen sei oder ob es gut wäre... naja wir befinden uns hier auf einer Seite eines Pc Magazines welches Spiele testet....diese Tests solltet ihr euch angucken  XD


----------



## stawacz79 (2. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 02.12.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hab auch ne ATI,werds gleich mal testen,,,was is nun eigendlich mit den aktivierungsservern,laufen die schon???


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 02.12.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> was is nun eigendlich mit den aktivierungsservern,laufen die schon???




du wirst es gleich merken.
ich tippe mal auf "nein".


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

Heavyflame am 02.12.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch dir kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Aber wie ihr seht wird auf eure Beiträge garnicht eingegangen. Ich hab auch schon sowas ähnliches wie ihr von mir hier auf PC Games gegeben. Und hab nur Beleidigungen bekommen. Ich glaub die sind hier noh alle vom Hype geblendet oder wollen sowas garnicht lesen, damit ihre Traumwelt nicht zusammen fällt.
> 
> ...



So so. Und weil die Meisten einen anderen Geschmack haben als du sind das also  Geblendete, in ihrer Traumwelt Lebende??

Und da wunderst du dich, dass auf deine Beiträge keiner eingeht, bzw. Dir eine abweisende Art entgegengebracht wird??  

Sry das es jetzt keine Portion Mitleid gibt aber ich sag nur "Schuld eigene" 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 02.12.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 02.12.2008 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falsch getippt   

auf der GTX280 von Nvidia gehts übrigens, mal sehen was die ATI FireGL V5600 sagt


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 02.12.2008 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Aktivierungsserver funktionieren mit der GTX280 und nur bei ATI gehts nicht oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen??   

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

das spiel selbst geht mit der Ati karte die ich gerade drin hatte nicht, deswegen probier ich gerade ne andere, da installieren die treiber aber noch

allerdings scheint Games for Windows überlastet zu sein, das ist ja ewig lahm


----------



## Peter23 (2. Dezember 2008)

MrWichtel am 01.12.2008 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidaro am 01.12.2008 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Amis liegen mit der Zeit hinter uns, die Zeitverschiebung arbeitet gegen dich.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> das spiel selbst geht mit der Ati karte die ich gerade drin hatte nicht, deswegen probier ich gerade ne andere, da installieren die treiber aber noch



Und was hat das nun mit den Aktivierungsservern zu tun?

MfG


----------



## Peter23 (2. Dezember 2008)

DaStash am 02.12.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huskeyboy:

wenn ihr ATI karten habt

vorsicht, die scheinen massiv probleme zu machen, da gibts ne nette fehlermeldung

GTA IV: Schwerwiegender Fehler: RMN40   toll Rockstar, ich hab keine "vorsicht läuft nicht auf ATI karten" aufkleber, jetzt muss ich ab jetzt jeden kunden vorwarnen..


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

nichts, die sind online

ist nur doof das Games for Windows dings gerade rumzickt weils scheinbar überlastet ist 

also mit der ATI FireGL V5600  läufts auch, warum mit der 4850 nicht.. hm spontan keine ahnung, ist das selbe system, bis auf die GPU


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

Peter23 am 02.12.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 02.12.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wegen der Fehlermeldung gibts also Probleme mit den Aktivierungsservern?? Soso   

MfG


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> nichts, die sind online
> 
> ist nur doof das Games for Windows dings gerade rumzickt weils scheinbar überlastet ist


Hrhr, hab ichs mir doch gedacht    

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

DaStash am 02.12.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit der anderen ATI gehts, seltsam, ist das gleiche system, nur das ich die GPUs getauscht hab


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 02.12.2008 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich nach ner defekten GPU an.

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

DaStash am 02.12.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann nicht, da geht Crysis auch mit


----------



## Chemenu (2. Dezember 2008)

McDrake am 02.12.2008 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das eingepflanzte Sozialsystem fand ich auch eher nervend.Hats schlussendlich Auswirkungen, ob ich mit der Tussi ausgehe oder nicht (ausser Finanzielle)?
> Kann man die Anrufe der "Freunde" getrost ignorieren und die Story geht genau gleich weiter?




Es gibt sehr wohl Konsequenzen.


Spoiler



Geh mit der einen Alkoholikerin was trinken uns sie liegt danach tot in der Bar.
Leg Dwayne um und du bekommst du geile Wohnung von dem anderen Typen nicht. usw...



Was der Ruf bei den Freunden bringt hat sich mir aber auch noch nicht offenbart.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.12.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als Trekkie und Evolutionsfreund wollte unbedingt Spore habe. Ich träumte davon, eine Art Förderationskultur zu erschaffen, die den noblen Zielen aus der Vorlage folgt, und nur im Notfall zu den Waffen greift. Das Spiel war für mich ein klarer Pflichtkauf.



Das Geld (auch wenn es nur 5 € sein sollten) kannst Du Dir dann getrost sparen.
Spore lässt einem nicht mal annähernd genug Freiheiten für derartige Vorhaben.
Leider.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 02.12.2008 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat nichts zu heißen. Ich hatte mal eine defekte GPU, wo die Probleme auch nicht bei allen SPielen oder synt. Benchmarks reproduziert werden konnten aber defakto darwaren.

MfG


----------



## Luzinator (2. Dezember 2008)

Ab morgen wird gezockt, was geht!
Ich hoffe, dass der Hardewarehunger trotz der genialen Grafik nicht so groß ist wie bei Crysis(Auch wenn ich eine 8800 GTX habe)!...


----------



## Kamrum (2. Dezember 2008)

Hmm bin wirklich aufgeregt auf morgen 
Dennoch habe ich noch eine letzte Frage zu GTA 4 an euch : 

Ich habe etwas sorge wegen meiner CPU (AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+ | 8800GT OC| 2GB RAM Windows XP Prof mit SP 2 )

In den Sysvorraussetzungen wird nach einem x2 mit 2,4 Ghz verlangt und meiner hat nur 2,2 Ghz und ich habe Sp2 statt SP3 , hoffe das mein CPU noch reicht für LOW-MED  ?


----------



## firewalker2k (2. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 02.12.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 02.12.2008 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juchu.. Hab mein GTA IV eben gekauft.. Im Media Markt für 39,99 € (Globus-Preis) xD

EDIT: Falls es noch jemand damit probieren will, hab mal die Globus-Werbe-Seite eingescannt (hatte sie leider nur noch als schwarz-weiße Kopie): klick


----------



## German_Ripper (2. Dezember 2008)

Kamrum am 02.12.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm bin wirklich aufgeregt auf morgen
> Dennoch habe ich noch eine letzte Frage zu GTA 4 an euch :
> 
> Ich habe etwas sorge wegen meiner CPU (AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+ | 8800GT OC| 2GB RAM Windows XP Prof mit SP 2 )
> ...



Na CPU ist etwas schwach auf der Brust aber du wirst es sicher in MED zocken können...


----------



## Kamrum (2. Dezember 2008)

German_Ripper am 02.12.2008 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Na CPU ist etwas schwach auf der Brust aber du wirst es sicher in MED zocken können...


der smylie verwirrt mich


----------



## MuayThai02 (2. Dezember 2008)

ich hab GTA4 schon da aber es lässt sich nicht aktivieren, seriencode nicht auffindbar in der datenbank  wird die aktivierung erst morgen am 3.12. funktionieren?? Bitte mal nen rat


----------



## iDGames (2. Dezember 2008)

@MuayThai02

Anscheinend ja, ist ja auch das offizielle Releasedate.


----------



## doccyrus (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen,
kann vielleicht bitte irgendwer mal sagen ob die Aktivierungsserver noch down sind oder nicht? 
Wäre echt hilfreich  
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## McDrake (2. Dezember 2008)

Wieviele von euch "Mussgtasofortspielen"-Typen haben sich schon mal über WOW-Gamer lustig gemacht?
Wenn man das hier so liest, sind GTA-Gamer nicht viel besser.
Sitzen stundenlang am PC um das Spiel zu aktivieren


----------



## flo1234567890 (2. Dezember 2008)

doccyrus am 02.12.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> kann vielleicht bitte irgendwer mal sagen ob die Aktivierungsserver noch down sind oder nicht?
> Wäre echt hilfreich
> Danke schon mal im vorraus


also bei mir läuft GTA 4 seit heute mittag also müssen sie auf jeden Fall schon seit ca 14:30  laufen. Bei mir hat die Installation keine Probleme gemacht.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden die Einschränkungen bei den Grafikoptionen bei etwas schwächeren Rechnern zu umgehen?


----------



## DanielLaun (2. Dezember 2008)

Die Wertung ist viel zu gut. Für die schäbige Grafik kann muss man alleine 10% abziehen.
Bei Gamestat hat das Spiel 93% bekommen. Das kann nich sein, 9 von 10 Punken bei der Grafik bei diesen miesen Texturen und den schlecht dargestellten Schatten.


----------



## tommygun (2. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir klappt das auch nicht mit der Aktivierung. Bleibt nur die Frage ob es ab 0:00 Uhr losgeht oder wann? Oder erst wenn Steam es verkaufen darf (2 Uhr)?

Dann wundert es mich aber, wieso einige es schon aktivieren konnten, evtl. ne ausländische Seriennummer?

Ne Info wäre mal nicht schlecht. Kann PC Games nichtmal was verlautbaren lassen, leider gibt es ja kein offizielles Rockstar/GTA 4 Forum.


----------



## JayDeagle (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das Problem das nach dem starten des Spiels, nach den Copyrighthinweisen, Vista mir sagt: GTAIV.exe funktioniert nicht mehr, oder wenn ich ins Spiel komme ich Grafikfehler hab. Bei diesen Fehlern ist alles Durchsichtig und nur umrisse zu Erkennen.


----------



## loki1609 (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann GTA  auch schon seit heute nachmittag zocken. Mit Seriennummer usw. hat alles geklappt. Allerdings habe ich egal auf welchen Einstellungen an manchen Stellen krasse Performanceeinbußen (nur noch 2 Fs) für 6-8 sec. Danach gehts wieder flüssig (20 Fps). So macht das Spielen keinen richtigen Spaß. Dabei hab ich mit nem T9400, ner 9600M GT und 4 Gb Ram doch eig kein so schwaches System....


----------



## LordFata (2. Dezember 2008)

DanielLaun am 02.12.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wertung ist viel zu gut. Für die schäbige Grafik kann muss man alleine 10% abziehen.
> Bei Gamestat hat das Spiel 93% bekommen. Das kann nich sein, 9 von 10 Punken bei der Grafik bei diesen miesen Texturen und den schlecht dargestellten Schatten.


Muss ich mich anschließen. Rollenspiele oder sonstige bekommen da oft solide Abzüge. Und das Gegenargument "Dafür große Spielwelt" zählt hier null. Und GTA kann nicht behaupten, dass es besonders komplizierte Geometrien darstellen muss, der Großteil bleibt verhältnismäßig polygonarm


----------



## EndlessDark89 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hmm...wie sicher kann ich mir sein, dass MediaMarkt in würzburg (bayern) also morgen wirklich zum verkauf bereit steht?...nich dass ich umsonst in die stadt fahre -.-^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2008)

LordFata am 02.12.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> DanielLaun am 02.12.2008 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber die ganzen Fußgänger, der Straßenverkehr. Das muss ja auch alles "berechnet" werden. Das ist einfach unmöglich, da eine Grafik a la Crysis zu machen, dann braucht man wahrscheinlich minimum schon einen q6600   Und die ersten die über die Grafik meckern, sind auch meistens die ersten die über zu Hohe Anforderungen meckern.
Und nur weil vielleicht irgendwo eine textur nicht so hochauflösend ist, wird das Spiel automatisch schlechter?


----------



## DamiKondi (3. Dezember 2008)

HILFE!!! 

Habe gestern Gta 4 erworben, Instaliert ,aber wenn ich doppelklick auf die exe mache, tut sich nix , nach der instalation ist auch kein registrierung für meine Serial gekommen, wie kann ich sie trozdem i-wo einfügen?? ist ganz dringend!!! danke!!


----------



## essah86 (3. Dezember 2008)

@ endlessdark ruf einfach an
aber bei uns hatten sie es gestern schon

ich bin irgendwie schockiert von GTA4
es läuft mit 15-21 fps und das auf mittlerer Detailstufe Weitsicht auf 20 und den rest auch auf 20 Schatten auf 4 ... absolute Trauer

habe nen 
AMDx2 4400 ~ 2,4 ghz
4 gig DDR2 800er ram
und eine 8800GT
OS: WinXP sp. 3

wie läuft es bei euch? weil normal kann das nicht sein, andere spiele wie FarCry2 und COD kann ich auf höchsten detailstufen spielen...


----------



## TheRudi (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ja bei mir ruckelt das Spiel auch ziemlich. Habe eine Intel Core 2 Quad, 6GB Ram und eine Geforce 8800GTX. Wenn ich die Texturdetails auf Mittel habe alles andere auf ca. 50 dann ruckelts ganz leicht. Aber trotzdem ist das ziemlich enttäuschend. Wie läufts bei euch?

gruß RUDI


----------



## Heavyflame (3. Dezember 2008)

TheRudi am 03.12.2008 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ja bei mir ruckelt das Spiel auch ziemlich. Habe eine Intel Core 2 Quad, 6GB Ram und eine Geforce 8800GTX. Wenn ich die Texturdetails auf Mittel habe alles andere auf ca. 50 dann ruckelts ganz leicht. Aber trotzdem ist das ziemlich enttäuschend. Wie läufts bei euch?
> 
> gruß RUDI




Vielleicht bist du ja Opfer des Kopierschutzes?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,669159/News/GTA_4_PC_Schlagende_Argumente_warum_sie_das_Spiel_nicht_zum_Start_kaufen_sollten

Frag mich warum PC Games diesen Artikel zu ihren Schwesterzeitung nicht präsentiert ^^

And again GTA4 sucks.  Aber das merkt ihr erst nach 3-4 Tagen, ging mir auch so ^^


----------



## Detribler (3. Dezember 2008)

Für alle die das Spiel nicht starten können, probiert es unter Vista mal mit der Option "als Administrator Starten"


----------



## Maverick3110 (3. Dezember 2008)

Na aber immerhin gibts ja noch die Videoschnittoption, denn irgendwo sollte die PC Version ja besser sein als die Konsolenversion.


----------



## Flo66R6 (3. Dezember 2008)

FYYFF am 02.12.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon bei Spore, Mass Effect und Fallout 3 verzichtet und auf Fallout hab ich immerhin 10 Jahre gewartet.
> ...
> Und ja - speziell bei den letzten 2en wars als RPGler echt schwer nein zu sagen.



Öh, wieso hast du denn auf Fallout 3 verzichtet? Da ist nix mit Onlineaktivierung und DRM drangsalieren. Darüber hinaus ist es ein klasse Spiel.

Verstehe ich nicht.

GTA4 wird von mir übrigens auch nicht gekauft werden. Es ist für mich zwar kein *must have* Titel, aber ich denke schon, dass ich es mir ohne DRM Dreck gekauft hätte. Was soll's, habe ja noch STALKER CS und mein BF2, die mich noch eine weile beschäftigen werden 

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich in den letzten beiden Tagen die Diskussion um GTA IV (nicht nur hier) aufmerksam verfolgt habe, komme ich zu dem Schluss:

"Okay, der Dreck wird nicht gekauft." 

Dabei war der Titel für mich einer DER "Top Titel" des Jahres...wie man sich doch irren kann...


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> "Okay, der Dreck wird nicht gekauft."


Ich muss dich zu diesem Entschluss beglückwünschen. Auch wenn du dir mit der Installation was entgehen lässt - sowas sieht man selten!


----------



## Vohaul42 (3. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich in den letzten beiden Tagen die Diskussion um GTA IV (nicht nur hier) aufmerksam verfolgt habe, komme ich zu dem Schluss:
> 
> "Okay, der Dreck wird nicht gekauft."
> 
> Dabei war der Titel für mich einer DER "Top Titel" des Jahres...wie man sich doch irren kann...



Mir tun die Leute, die es sich gekauft haben und nun solche Probleme haben wirklich leid. Viele haben sich drauf gefreut, und gerade ATI Nutzer scheinen hier Trouble zu haben. Sehr peinlich, Rockstar! Hauptsache, es fließen wieder Traumwertungen.....

Ich habe mein GTA auf der PS3 wieder verkauft, ich warte auf ein GTA 5 in VIce City....


----------



## mastakiller (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie ihr alle wegen dem Kopierschutz rumheult ... Echt, man kann sich auch anstellen.
Und auch wenn das Spiel Anfangs nicht perfekt laufen sollte ... Patches können und werden dies mitsicherheit auch beheben !
Kaum ein Spiel kommt ohne Anfangschwierigkeiten aus ...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

mastakiller am 03.12.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr alle wegen dem Kopierschutz rumheult ... Echt, man kann sich auch anstellen.
> Und auch wenn das Spiel Anfangs nicht perfekt laufen sollte ... Patches können und werden dies mitsicherheit auch beheben !
> Kaum ein Spiel kommt ohne Anfangschwierigkeiten aus ...



Schon klar, dass sich Firmen wie JoWood & Co. sich die Hände reiben und zufrieden nicken, wenn sie sehen, dass es genügend Kunden gibt, die solche Zustände nicht nur hinnehmen, sondern sogar noch schönreden... 
  

Da ich aber seit bald knapp 20 Jahren Computerspiele kaufe bin ich mittlerweile sehr, sehr kritisch. Miese Qualität wird nicht gekauft. Ich warte auch nicht auf "Nachbesserung". Entweder, es läuft ab Release gut, oder es wird zum Händler zurückgebracht. Fertig.


----------



## Vohaul42 (3. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich aber seit bald knapp 20 Jahren Computerspiele kaufe bin ich mittlerweile sehr, sehr kritisch. Miese Qualität wird nicht gekauft. Ich warte auch nicht auf "Nachbesserung". Entweder, es läuft ab Release gut, oder es wird zum Händler zurückgebracht. Fertig.



Nur mal so aus Interesse: Welcher Händler nimmt eine bereits geöffnetes Spiel zurück?


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 03.12.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich jeder, es kommt nur auf das persönliche Auftreten und ein halbwegs überzeugendes Gespräch an. Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie Probleme, ein Spiel wieder zurückzubringen, weder im Versandhandel, oder beim kleinen SpieleShop, noch bei den großen Elektronikmärkten.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 03.12.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poch auf die Gewährleistungsgarantie und dann sollte es keine Probleme geben (Spiel funktioniert ja nicht   )


----------



## Ramesking (3. Dezember 2008)

ey das Spiel ist hammer und macht auf jeden spaß!!  Ich bin auch schon lange PC Zocker und habs mir zu release gehol ok ^^ ich hab ein high end pc aber es läuft sehr gut und von meinen 347 spielen (durchgezählt)  DAS BESTE  auch wenn natürlich auch noch nicht ganz perfekt ^^


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 03.12.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so aus Interesse: Welcher Händler nimmt eine bereits geöffnetes Spiel zurück?


Mediamarkt; hat heute mittag mein Spiel zurückgenommen. Natürlich war es geöffnet und aktiviert.


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Vohaul42 am 03.12.2008 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war vorhin auch mit 'nem arbeitskollegen dort, er konnte das spiel ohne probleme zurückgeben mit dem verweis 'das wir nicht die ersten seien', also meiner meinung nach hat rockstar mit dieser übertriebenen "copy protect kacke" echt den vogel abgeschossen.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

patsche am 03.12.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meins ging auch eben ohne probleme zurück.....


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich in den letzten beiden Tagen die Diskussion um GTA IV (nicht nur hier) aufmerksam verfolgt habe, komme ich zu dem Schluss:
> 
> "Okay, der Dreck wird nicht gekauft."
> 
> Dabei war der Titel für mich einer DER "Top Titel" des Jahres...wie man sich doch irren kann...



Lohnt sich wirklich, Spiele nicht direkt am ersten Tag zu kaufen   .
Ich hatte so viele Spiele(z.B.: FarCry2) auf meiner Liste, doch gekauft habe ich mir nur Left4Dead und bin sehr zufrieden.

Windows-Live kommt jedenfalls auch nicht auf meinen Rechner. Ich rege mich ja schon fast auf, wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre und das Windows Zeichen sehe    .
Auch auf Spiele die mir Grafikeinstellungen vorschreiben, kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.

GTA 4


Steam hin oder her, aber da habe ich auch etwas davon(Spiele ohne DVD starten, Freundeslisten, Auto-updates usw.)


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

wenigstens is jetzt sicher,game of the year ist FALLOUT3


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

geht mir weg mit diesem scheiss

ihr seit beileibe nicht die einzigen die das umtauschen wollen, ich habe heute 11 geöffnete GTA 4 zurückgenommen.. morgen kommt unter garantie der nächste schub, zum glück haben 9 davon was anderes gekauft, sonst wär ich jetzt richtig stinkig..

3 davon wollen sich überlegen ne 360 zu kaufen weils da keine probleme gibt


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> geht mir weg mit diesem scheiss
> 
> ihr seit beileibe nicht die einzigen die das umtauschen wollen, ich habe heute 11 geöffnete GTA 4 zurückgenommen.. morgen kommt unter garantie der nächste schub, zum glück haben 9 davon was anderes gekauft, sonst wär ich jetzt richtig stinkig..


Bin gespannt, wann bei uns die ersten kommen (verkaufens erst seit heute).
Haben aber schon allen Mitarbeitern durchgegeben, dass wir bei dem Game sehr kulant sein müssen


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> geht mir weg mit diesem scheiss
> 
> ihr seit beileibe nicht die einzigen die das umtauschen wollen, ich habe heute 11 geöffnete GTA 4 zurückgenommen.. morgen kommt unter garantie der nächste schub, zum glück haben 9 davon was anderes gekauft, sonst wär ich jetzt richtig stinkig..
> 
> 3 davon wollen sich überlegen ne 360 zu kaufen weils da keine probleme gibt



der MM futzi hat vorhin genau das gleich gebrubelt, haha.


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

McDrake am 03.12.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja da haben wir nen tag vorsprung, zum glück kann der Lehrling mittlerweile starken kaffee kochen


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

tauscht es um bringt es zurück und klatscht es den jungs wieder vor die füße DAS IST EIN ZEICHEN


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

wisst ihr was umtauschen für Händler und Vertriebe ein aufwand ist

und nur weil so ne scheissfirma zu blöd ist?

Normal müsste man denen wünschen das die nächsten 3 titel totalflopps werden, aber die schafherde wird sich auch nen GTA5 kaufen..


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wisst ihr was umtauschen für Händler und Vertriebe ein aufwand ist
> 
> und nur weil so ne scheissfirma zu blöd ist?




dann nimm das spiel aus dem handel.
ausserdem hast du doch gestern schon gross getönt, "wie verbugt gta4 denn sei".
wieso hast du es dann überhaupt angeboten, wenn du doch bescheid wusstest? 

wäre ich böswillig, könnte ich behaupten, dass du vorsätzlich fehlerhafte ware anbietest...


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 03.12.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau so siehts aus,,,ich hab das statement von rockstar plus die ganzen meinungen aus dem forum hier aufn usbstick kopiert und dem typen in die hand gedrückt,,da meinte er,na das hätt ich jetzt nich gedacht,ich bin wohl der erste der es umtauschen will...


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

es lief auf einer ATI karte nicht, das das dann solche probleme nach sich zieht damit kann ich nicht rechnen.. hinterher ist man immer schlauer

das problem ist, wenn ich das spiel aus dem verkauf nehme rennen die einfach zum Saturn, toll, da hab ich noch weniger von, die meisten kunden die das umtauschen nehmen nämlich dann wenigstens ein anderes mit, folglich bleibt mir wenigstens mein gewinn erhalten, ob die misthersteller firma damit miese macht ist mir im grunde scheiss egal

ich kann kunden sogar auf die hohe fehlerquote aufmerksam machen einigen ist das trotzdem egal..

eine handvoll plant sogar jetzt den kauf einer 360 bzw PS3, da muss ich die noch beraten (und in richtung 360 drängen   )


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

ich will ne X-box,,huskeyboy du bekommst doch sicher prozente oder


----------



## Boesor (3. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wisst ihr was umtauschen für Händler und Vertriebe ein aufwand ist



Wenn du damit ein problem hast solltest du den Job wechseln.
Mir als Kunde ist es selbstverständlich vollkommen egal, welchen Aufwand du oder sonstwer damit hat.
Schließlich verdienst du so dein geld, da ist halt auch der Aufwand zu tragen.


----------



## devastor99 (3. Dezember 2008)

LOL PC Games ihr seit echt das letzte. 93 % für diesen verbuggten Müll zu geben ist wirklich lächerlich und Ihr seid damit entgültig als unseriös entlarvt. So was kann nicht angehen.Hier gebt Ihr 93% und auf PCGH wird GTA4 komplett niedergemacht aufgrund des DRM und massiven Bugs.

Lächerlich sowas aber hauptsache immer im Sinne der Anzeigenkunden die Leute verarschen gell.


----------



## Atropa (3. Dezember 2008)

devastor99 am 03.12.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL PC Games ihr seit echt das letzte. 93 % für diesen verbuggten Müll zu geben ist wirklich lächerlich und Ihr seid damit entgültig als unseriös entlarvt. So was kann nicht angehen.Hier gebt Ihr 93% und auf PCGH wird GTA4 komplett niedergemacht aufgrund des DRM und massiven Bugs.
> 
> Lächerlich sowas aber hauptsache immer im Sinne der Anzeigenkunden die Leute verarschen gell.



Wobei man da nicht nur der PCG den Vorwurf machen kann, im Endeffekt sind es doch alle Tester sowohl Print als auch Online, die diese Frechheit auch noch mit Traumwertungen belohnen.
Allerdings wirkt es schon etwas......sagen wir mal seltsam von der PCG, erst bewertet man das Game mit 93% um dann paar Tage später davor zu warnen, wirkt nicht gerade sehr souverän gelöst. 

Und bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht damit, dass man ja nur den Spielspass bewertet hat - wenn man die Auto, Motor und Sport liest, wird auch nicht nur der Fahrspass der einzelnen Fahrzeuge bewertet, viel mehr wird dort auf das gesamte Paket geschaut.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2008)

Atropa am 03.12.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> devastor99 am 03.12.2008 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne jetzt irgendwie jemanden in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, aber in der Printausgabe steht explizit drin, dass die von Rockstar zur Verfügung gestellte Kopie *nicht* funktioniert hat: sie ließ sich nicht aktivieren.

Das wäre der erste Moment gewesen, wo man hätte hellhörig werden müssen ... im nächsten Satz ist davon die Rede, dass man dann auf Rechner gespielt hat, die bereitgestellt wurden.

Es gibt ja mittlerweile Berichte das die Version, die man sich bei Steam laden kann bzw. bei einem anderen Downloadanbieter ( IMO D2D ) diese Probleme nicht bestehen und auch die Frameraten nicht so in den Keller gehen.

Des Weiteren hat auch die GS mit 93% bewertet ( hat die PCG nicht weniger als die GS vergeben? ) und selbst 'mein' Magazin, wo deren Wertungen zu 90% mit meinen konform sind, hat eine 10 / 10 vergeben ( AreaGames ).

Und über Hardwareanforderungen, die zugegeben verdammt hoch sind, brauchen wir uns hier wohl nicht unterhalten, sowas gab es schon immer auf dem PC ( Wing Commander, anyone? ).


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

Boesor am 03.12.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war nicht gegen meine kunden gerichtet, für die hab ich verständniss, aber für diese dreckfirma da nicht die betas verkauft..  

glaub mal wer heute wer reingekommen "hey i´m from rockstar.." der hätte das nächste greifbare gegen seinen kopf bekommen, und das wär sicher was schweres gewesen..


----------



## devastor99 (3. Dezember 2008)

ROFL PC Games das ist jetzt nicht euer ernst oder?

Zitat: PC Games rät daher, trotz der im Test vergebenen 92 % Spielspaß, vom Kauf ab - vorerst jedenfalls. Sollte ein Patch erscheinen, der all diesen Ärger unterbindet, sollten Sie sich das Spielerlebnis nicht entgehen lassen.

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,669199/News/GTA_4_Frust_bei_ehrlichen_Kunden_-_Immense_Probleme_mit_Ati-Karten_und_Kopierschutz/

Man Man was für Flachpfeifen sind das mittlerweile bei Computec?

P.S. Wusste gar nicht, das PCG schon eine 5870 besitzt.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2008)

devastor99 am 03.12.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL PC Games das ist jetzt nicht euer ernst oder?
> 
> Zitat: PC Games rät daher, trotz der im Test vergebenen 92 % Spielspaß, vom Kauf ab - vorerst jedenfalls. Sollte ein Patch erscheinen, der all diesen Ärger unterbindet, sollten Sie sich das Spielerlebnis nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> ...


Junger Mann, mäßige mal etwas deinen Ton. 

Du solltest dir ggf. mal alle Kommentare hier durchlesen und dann in einem normalen Ton deine Beiträge verfassen.


----------



## devastor99 (3. Dezember 2008)

Rabowke am 03.12.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Junger Mann, mäßige mal etwas deinen Ton.
> Du solltest dir ggf. mal alle Kommentare hier durchlesen und dann in einem normalen Ton deine Beiträge verfassen.



Sry aber bei sowas geht mir die Hutschnur hoch. Da kann man nicht mehr ruhig bleiben. Wenn dich das stört, dann musst du es ja nicht lesen.


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

aber verständlich, erst prangt dick und Fett ne 92% was ne absolute kaufempfehlung darstellt und dann wird vom kauf gewarnt, da müsste man gleich das spiel abwerten, wurd ja zumindestens früher oft gemacht das wegen massiver bugs abgewertet wurde

Bug Manager 97 z.b. da hatte die PCGames auch noch "eier in der hose" um sowas durchzuziehen


----------



## devastor99 (3. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aber verständlich, erst prangt dick und Fett ne 92% was ne absolute kaufempfehlung darstellt und dann wird vom kauf gewarnt, da müsste man gleich das spiel abwerten, wurd ja zumindestens früher oft gemacht das wegen massiver bugs abgewertet wurde
> 
> Bug Manager 97 z.b. da hatte die PCGames auch noch "eier in der hose" um sowas durchzuziehen



Das ist halt mittlerweile das übliche Spiel der Spielezeitschriften. Dessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing gell.

Kein Wunder das die Abozahlen und Auflagen in den Keller gehen die letzen Jahren. Die Qualität ist einfach miserabel. Dazu kommen halt diese vorher aufs übelste gehypten und bei Release in den Himmel gehobene Spiele. 

Wenn Computec noch ein wenig Anstand hätte, dann würde man dem Spiel keine Wertung verpassen und vor dem Kauf in der jetzigen Fassung komplett abraten aber Anzeigenkunden sind halt anscheinend doch wichtiger als die Leser.

Das an der bisherigen Wertung nichts verändert wird spricht ja bereits Bände.


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

IDG machts nicht anders, und alle anderen ausser Computerbildspiele auch nicht..


----------



## Kandinata (3. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aber verständlich, erst prangt dick und Fett ne 92% was ne absolute kaufempfehlung darstellt und dann wird vom kauf gewarnt, da müsste man gleich das spiel abwerten, wurd ja zumindestens früher oft gemacht das wegen massiver bugs abgewertet wurde
> 
> Bug Manager 97 z.b. da hatte die PCGames auch noch "eier in der hose" um sowas durchzuziehen



Sie spielen es auf einem Testsystem und da läuft alles tutti frutti ohne Probleme, schreiben ihren Test und hängen ihn aus... 
Dann kommt das Spiel raus und man merkt das es nur bei etwa 10% läuft und gibt das nachträglich als Fakt an ala "Leute, unsere Meinung über das Spiel ändern wir nicht weils super ist, aber es hat Probleme mit Aktivierung und Ati Karten, daher wartet ab bis das gefixt wird weil ihr vorher nur Frust erleben werdet"...

Sie raten jetzt wo es in der Masse eben nicht läuft (was man vorher nicht wissen konnte) vom bisherigen Kauf ab, erklären die Probleme und sagen das man auf die Patches warten soll, was sollen sie denn deiner Meinung nach noch tun ? Etwa Nachträglich abwerten ? Das allerdings völliger blödsinn weil die Probleme nicht im direkten Sinne das Spiel betreffen...

Meiner Meinung nach haben sie alles gemacht was sie tun müssen, mehr als warnen können und brauchen sie nicht und das einzige was man ihnen vorwerfen kann ist das weiterverlinken ihres Tests


----------



## LordSaddler (3. Dezember 2008)

Kandinata am 03.12.2008 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja so ganz kann ich das aber nicht verstehen. Ich denke gestern ist schon ihre GTA IV Verkaufsversion angekommen. Wieso warten die bis zum Release, wo es sich sowieso jeder der es will kauft, um uns über die Probleme aufzuklären?
Außerdem hätten sie einfach *keine* Wertung abgeben sollen, wie sonst auch!!


----------



## ghost5000 (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Test ist einfach nur ein Witz. PC Games hat  zu 100% nicht die verkaufsversion getestet. Das sollten sie jetzt schleunigst nachholen und die Wertung verändern,ansonsten kann ich dieses Magazin nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## onkelotto (4. Dezember 2008)

devastor99 am 03.12.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  stimmt nur vergessen die spielemags das deren wirklich einziges Kapital was sie
haben - das Vertrauen der Leser ist . Sind die weg ,können sie ihren Laden dichtmachen.
Letztendlich will ich dominante Spielemags sehen - wo Publisher schlotternd ihre Ware
zum Testen auf Knien rutschend hintragen . Dieses zu Testkontitionen welche die
Spielemags bestimmen .
Im moment ist es jedenfalls so, das die mags ein sprachrohr für die publisher sind .
Der Leser ist das allerletzte Rad am Wagen .
Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es sich "ausgehypt " hat .
Die Verlage der Spielemags sind an der Reihe nun endlich ihr Handeln zu überdenken .
Jedenfalls habe ich keinen Bock mehr bei jedem hype spieletest nachhers auf die
Nase zu fallen . Da hole ich mir doch lieber für die 5 Tacken einen Döner mit Knoblauchsoße


----------



## ghost5000 (4. Dezember 2008)

Wer wirklich was über das spiel wissen will sollte diesen Test ignorieren. Ich meine,wenn das spiel erstmal läuft sind diese 92% sicherlich gerechtfertigt, aber was da mit Securom,Windows Life und co. abgeht ist einfach nicht mehr normal.Es kann doch nicht sein das erst am verkaufst festgestellt wird das es massive probleme gibt! hallo? schlafen die bei Rockstar Games?


----------



## Atropa (4. Dezember 2008)

Rabowke am 03.12.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt irgendwie jemanden in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, aber in der Printausgabe steht explizit drin, dass die von Rockstar zur Verfügung gestellte Kopie *nicht* funktioniert hat: sie ließ sich nicht aktivieren.
> 
> Das wäre der erste Moment gewesen, wo man hätte hellhörig werden müssen ... im nächsten Satz ist davon die Rede, dass man dann auf Rechner gespielt hat, die bereitgestellt wurden.



Spätestens da hätte man die Handbremse ziehen _müssen_, ich hätte ja nicht mal was gesagt, wenn man einfach eine art preview geschrieben hätte und sich ein ausführlichen Test samt Wertung für die nächste Ausgabe aufgehoben hätte. Aber bei einem vor Ort Test bleibt bei mir als lesender und zahlender Kunde immer ein fader Beigeschmack, was es in diesem Fall mal wieder bestätigt hat.




> Es gibt ja mittlerweile Berichte das die Version, die man sich bei Steam laden kann bzw. bei einem anderen Downloadanbieter ( IMO D2D ) diese Probleme nicht bestehen und auch die Frameraten nicht so in den Keller gehen.



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Version zum download eine aktuellere Fassung gegenüber dem üblichen Datenträger bietet. Die Reaktionszeiten sind gegenüber dem Presswerk bestimmt deutlich kürzer.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

Atropa am 04.12.2008 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens da hätte man die Handbremse ziehen _müssen_, ich hätte ja nicht mal was gesagt, wenn man einfach eine art preview geschrieben hätte und sich ein ausführlichen Test samt Wertung für die nächste Ausgabe aufgehoben hätte. Aber bei einem vor Ort Test bleibt bei mir als lesender und zahlender Kunde immer ein fader Beigeschmack, was es in diesem Fall mal wieder bestätigt hat.


Seh ich genauso, vorallem weil man das genauso bei anderen Titeln gemacht und hat mMn vor nicht allzulanger Zeit meinte, Tests vor Ort werden zwar gemacht, aber nicht bewertet.

Man hätte hier bei GTA IV wunderbar ein Ausführlichen Bericht schreiben können und hätte eine Einschätzung auf Grundlage der Version geben können, die man gespielt hat und einen Hinweis, die entgültige Wertung kommt "Online" beim Verkaufsstart.

Natürlich hätten sich da einige Leute auch aufgeregt ( man kann es nie allen Recht machen  ), aber so hätte die PCG ihr Gesicht gewahrt und hätte einigermaßen glaubhaft rüberbringen können, dass sie zu ihren Grundsätzen stehen.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

da wär dann aber wieder die sache gewesen das konkurenzmagazine eben gewertet haben, und so ein "GTA4 Test" auf dem cover zieht eben leute.. traurig aber ist so.. ehrlicher wär es gewesen stimmt..


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> da wär dann aber wieder die sache gewesen das konkurenzmagazine eben gewertet haben, und so ein "GTA4 Test" auf dem cover zieht eben leute.. traurig aber ist so.. ehrlicher wär es gewesen stimmt..


Sie hätten doch alles so lassen können ... muss ja nicht unbedingt auf dem Cover stehen das der "Test" keine Wertung beinhaltet.

Man hätte die ganze Sache im Artikel erklären können, wie das die zugeschickte Version nicht lief und man desshalb vor Ort war, aber "aus Prinzip" da auf eine entgültige Wertung verzichtet weil man nie wissen kann, was bei Release passiert.

Meine Meinung ... wäre meine Strategie, wenn ich was zu sagen hätte ... aber noch will mich Computec nicht als Chefredakteur bzw. CEO.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

das wär auch meine strategie, aber Computec ist eh seltsam

die PCAction hat z.b. Fallout 3 gewertet trotz der nur 15 stunden anspielzeit, man sollte mit den magazinen in dieser hinsicht vielleicht ne gemeinsame linie fahren..

aber das schien nach dem motto zu laufen "lass mal 1 Computec heft die wertung haben, vielleicht kaufen das dann nen paar leute mehr die ne wertung haben wollen" und das andere stellen wir als "gutheft" hin das die wertung nicht gibt..


in dieser hinsicht sollten aber alle verlage zusammenarbeiten und solche methoden von Publishern nicht unterstützen, test in der redaktion oder garnicht, das wurd in den 90ern auch gemacht..


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. Dezember 2008)

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/PC-CDROM/Test/8175/61313/0/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html

Leider hat nicht mal 4players die nötigen Eier in der Hose, das Spiel entsprechend abzuwerten, obwohl anscheinend die Verkaufsversion getestet wurde. Im Fazit heisst es zwar: 



> Die fehlerhafte Umsetzung macht das Spiel an sich nicht schlechter, raubt ihm aber einen Teil der Faszination - deswegen gibt's auch ein paar Punkte weniger.


Allerdings wirkt das ganz schön halbherzig. 92% sind für so eine verhundste Portierung inkl Aktivierungsschickane schlicht und ergreifend nicht angemessen. 

SSA


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 04.12.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/PC-CDROM/Test/8175/61313/0/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html
> 
> Leider hat nicht mal 4players die nötigen Eier in der Hose, das Spiel entsprechend abzuwerten, obwohl anscheinend die Verkaufsversion getestet wurde. Im Fazit heisst es zwar:
> 
> ...



Für 4players ist diese Wertung ein Armutszeugnis, schließlich schreiben die sich gern auf die Fahnen, sie seien "ultrakritisch".


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 04.12.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Für 4players ist diese Wertung ein Armutszeugnis, schließlich schreiben die sich gern auf die Fahnen, sie seien "ultrakritisch".


Sind sie idR ja auch. 60% für Tomb Raider, 50% für Need for Speed, 20% für das Gothic 3 Addon ... umso enttäuschender sind die 92% für GTA 4.  

SSA


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 04.12.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 04.12.2008 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Wenn man ihren üblichen Wertungsmaßstab zu Grunde legt, dürfte die PC-Version von GTA IV mit höchstens 60% bewertet worden sein.

92% ist ein Witz.


----------



## patsche (4. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 04.12.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 04.12.2008 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, aber die tomb raider wertung war auch unter aller sau, auf 4p pfeif ich mitlerweile, vor allem auf herr "krümmelkacker himself" luibl.


----------



## ghost5000 (4. Dezember 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/review/product/B001E1DDDA/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_1?%5Fencoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

Einfach mal die Amazon Rezissionen lesen und alle anderen Tests vergessen! Wer jetzt noch das spiel kauft muss zu 90% damit rechnen das er probleme hat. Verlasst euch weder auf 4players,pcgames noch sonst irgendwelche seiten.


----------



## zerr (5. Dezember 2008)

schon wieder sone hype berwertung...


----------



## XgAmEr (6. Dezember 2008)

Man man man... was hat sich denn hier Rockstar eingebrockt die achso wir machen Spielspass und sind nicht Geldgeil firma :-o !!!

Und die Bewertung der PcGames kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen!
Diese wertung kann nur durch einer dieser Faktoren enststanden sein:

-Voll im Hype: Man verigisst das das Spiel ruckelt und crasht und verbuggt ist wie STalker cler sky Gothic 3 und Silent hunter 4 gleichzeitig und sagt immer wieder im Spiel boahh Gta san andreas war auch gut da müsste das auch gut sein!=gute bewertung!
-Der PcGames wurden einpaar Euronen von Rockstar angeboten!=gute bewertung!
-Oder die Bewertung ist so entstanden das ihr bis jetzt alle GTA teile zusammengezählt habt und die Bewertung geteilt habt =gute Bewertung!

Aber diese Bewertung ist glaube ich voll krass überhypt!


----------



## p-g (6. Dezember 2008)

Zunächst mal ist es höchste Zeit, dass die Art des Kopierschutzes in Testartikeln erwähnt wird. Dafür ein Lob. Schön wäre es, wenn echte Spasskiller und/oder Sachen die potentielle Sicherheitsprobleme darstellen zu spürbaren Abwertungen führen würden.
Zu GTA4. Eigentlich war das als fester Kauf geplant - ich wollte nur mal die Kopierschutzart abwarten. Leider ist in mir jetzt die Entscheidung gereift, dass ich aufgrund des Kopierschutzes auf GTA4 verzichten werde. Bei allem Verständnis der Hersteller ihre Arbeit zu schützen und den (verdienten) Lohn für ihre Arbeit zu bekommen, es gibt auch andere Methoden, die die ehrlichen Käufer nicht gängeln und fragwürdige Tools auf den Rechnern installieren.
Ich finde es wirklich schade - sie machen ein tolles Spiel was einem wirklich Lust macht es zu kaufen und zu spielen und machen es dann durch solche unnötigen Aktionen kaputt. Die technischen Probleme sind sicher ärgerlich und sollten vermeidbar sein, aber das wird sicher durch einen Patch wieder behoben - aber das ist ja jetzt für mich uninteressant.


----------



## zerr (7. Dezember 2008)

BUUH PC GAMES
wie könnt ihr solch ein verbugtes spiel hochloben....


----------



## TBAFactory (7. Dezember 2008)

Weiß nicht, was ihr habt... Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit dem Spiel. Keine Abstürze, keine Lags... und ich habe nur eine 8800GT mit 512 MB in meiner Kiste.

Auch der Kopierschutz ist meines erachtens nicht übertrieben. Social-Club-Account muss nicht erstellt werden, für LIVE reicht ein Offline-Account.


----------



## STF (7. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> in dieser hinsicht sollten aber alle verlage zusammenarbeiten und solche methoden von Publishern nicht unterstützen, test in der redaktion oder garnicht, das wurd in den 90ern auch gemacht..



Mein Reden.
Wenn man sich jetzt nicht wirklich mal zusammen setzt, dann ist der Zug abgefahren.
Dann braucht aber auch kein Verlag bzw. kein Magazin mehr rum zu jammern.
Wenn man solchen miesen Verhaltensweisen keine breite Front bietet, hat man eigentlich verloren. 
Die Objektivität u. das Vertrauen sind dann ganz schnell im Keller. 
Naja, vielleicht ist der Ast aber auch schon, so gut wie, abgesägt.

Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2008)

STF am 07.12.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und vor allem möchte ich endlich, dass wirklich jedes Spiel gleich behandelt wird. Ich hab oft das Gefühl, dass bei Spielen von kleineren Entwicklern, wirklich jeder kleinste Fehler gesucht wird und das Spiel "schlecht geschrieben" wird, während man bei großen Namen wie GTA schnell einfach mal die Augen zuhält und alles unter den Tisch kehrt. Entweder man bewertet alle Spiele gleich oder lässt es ganz!
Vor allem muss ich da immer an Spiele wie Mount & Blade denken, läuft technisch einwandfrei und wenn man sich die Foren anschaut, finden es auch viele recht gut (Gamesvotedurchschnittswertung 8 - Wertung von PCG: 59

Wenn Spiele die einwandfrei laufen und ansonsten ordentlich Spass machen schlechtere Wertungen bekommen, als Spiele, die total unfertig auf den Markt kommen, dann krankt das ganze Wertungssystem und ist unbedingt überarbeitungsreif.
Denn wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, möchte ich doch zuallererst eines, dass es anständig läuft!


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 07.12.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Und vor allem möchte ich endlich, dass wirklich jedes Spiel gleich behandelt wird. Ich hab oft das Gefühl, dass bei Spielen von kleineren Entwicklern, wirklich jeder kleinste Fehler gesucht wird und das Spiel "schlecht geschrieben" wird, während man bei großen Namen wie GTA schnell einfach mal die Augen zuhält und alles unter den Tisch kehrt. Entweder man bewertet alle Spiele gleich oder lässt es ganz!
> Vor allem muss ich da immer an Spiele wie Mount & Blade denken, läuft technisch einwandfrei und wenn man sich die Foren anschaut, finden es auch viele recht gut (Gamesvotedurchschnittswertung 8 - Wertung von PCG: 59



ComputerBild SPiele kaufen, jaja springer verlag und so, aber im gegensatz zur Bild "luegt" CBS nicht, die haben ein durchsichtiges testsystem, nicht eines wo das nach dem motto geht "tester gefaellt das spiel = hohe wertung, und vorallem eines das Bugs und auch usergaengelung (kopierschutz) abstraft

auch der schreibstil ist mittlerweile von dem "DAUMode" weg, ausser man liest jetzt gerade die teste fuer kinderspiele, die sind auch entsprechend beschrieben.. gut es ist nen multiformatblatt, aber das scheint eh wieder im kommen zu sein, nachdem das gegen 93 mal ausgestorben war R.I.P Playtime..

ich guck nachher mal wie Mount & Blade da bewertet wurde


----------



## mrpink246 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seid voll die horste... Dat game läuft auf keinem rechner und ihr gebt dem 93 %... Wieviel hat Rockstar euch denn für die Bewertung bezahlt??? So ne schlechte Performance hab ich noch nie gesehen... Wei o WEi Schande auf euch!


----------



## Overspice (8. Dezember 2008)

Peinlich peinlich für PC-Games eine so hohe Wertung für so ein unfertiges Spiel abzugeben.
Na ich wusste schon warum ich das ABO gekündigt habe....


----------



## XgAmEr (8. Dezember 2008)

Wäre Gta 4 ein unbekanntes Spiel hätte es um de 40 bekommen!


HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE!!!!!!

Schämt euch für diese Bewertung!


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2008)

XgAmEr am 08.12.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre Gta 4 ein unbekanntes Spiel hätte es um de 40 bekommen!
> 
> 
> HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE!!!!!!
> ...



Schämt euch mal lieber für den ganzen Mist den ihr PCG unterstellt^^

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Dezember 2008)

DaStash am 08.12.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> XgAmEr am 08.12.2008 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja den eindruck gewinnt man aber, Triple A titel bekommen oberflaechlich eine hoere wertung, da kann man gut Crysis anfuerhen.. nach 2 stunden muss man aufpassen das einem der kopf nicht auf die tastatur knallt weil einem nach schlafen zumute ist..

waherend man bei Edna bricht aus dran bleibt, das spiel immer lustig ist, aber eben nicht mit der Crysis engine laeuft und kein AAA titel ist..

aber das merk ich auch bei Gamestar und PCA.. gute grafik = hohe wertung..


----------



## BigKia (8. Dezember 2008)

Die die hier sagen GTA4 wäre schlecht und es hääte keine 92 Pks verdient haben es einfach selber noch nie gespielt und haben " es von einem Bekannten oder ihrgendwo gelesen, dass es schlecht sei". Oder sie haben so ein Schrottmühle das es kalr ist das es nicht klappt. Ich hab es, ich hab einen durchschnittlichen PC, bei mir läuft GTA4, zwar nicht ohne Probleme, aber es läuft, und es macht rsinnig viel Spass damit.

Ihr solltet euch schämen zu wollen, dass man GTA4 abwertet!

Wenn schon müsste man es hochwerten!!


----------



## XgAmEr (8. Dezember 2008)

Ist etwa eine 8800GTX und ein Q6600 und 4GB RAM eine Schrottmühle!

Crysis lief bei mir auf HOCH mit 25-30 FPS!

Gta 4 auf niedrig mit durchschnittlich 18 FPS!

Sag mir du nichts von unterstellungen und Vorhersehen!

Falls du anscheinend so gut hervorsehen kannst was die Leute hier haben oder machen/wissen!

Dann solltest du Wahrsager/in werden!

Würdest sicher eine menge Geld verdienen!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (8. Dezember 2008)

XgAmEr am 08.12.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist etwa eine 8800GTX und ein Q6600 und 4GB RAM eine Schrottmühle!
> 
> Crysis lief bei mir auf HOCH mit 25-30 FPS!
> 
> ...



Bin absolut Deiner Meinung. Ein Spiel, welches so viele Probleme bereits bei der Installation (!) und dann mit Bugs macht, kann - zumal es keine besonderen Innovationen hat - nicht mit 92 % bewertet werden. Erst recht nicht mit einem Test zu irregulären Testbedingungen !.


----------



## prodocg (9. Dezember 2008)

BigKia am 08.12.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die die hier sagen GTA4 wäre schlecht und es hääte keine 92 Pks verdient haben es einfach selber noch nie gespielt und haben " es von einem Bekannten oder ihrgendwo gelesen, dass es schlecht sei". Oder sie haben so ein Schrottmühle das es kalr ist das es nicht klappt. Ich hab es, ich hab einen durchschnittlichen PC, bei mir läuft GTA4, zwar nicht ohne Probleme, aber es läuft, und es macht rsinnig viel Spass damit.
> 
> Ihr solltet euch schämen zu wollen, dass man GTA4 abwertet!
> 
> Wenn schon müsste man es hochwerten!!



jup, das stimmt. bei mir liefs auch nicht/schlecht unter vista64 und ner hd4870/512mb. hab jetzt xp drauf und es läuft mit 30-40 fps ohne crashs selbst auf getweakten max-settings, nur die texturen laden sehr langsam nach, wird aber an meinem vram liegen..

das spiel selber hat locker seine 92% verdient, die probs kommen vom securom und vista.


----------



## Marshmellow69 (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein erster Eindruck, GTA 4  auf dem PC ist einfach grottenschlecht. Viele mögen ja meinen, dass dieser Teil seinen Reiz hat, aber auch GTA 4 basiert größenteils auf dem Gameplay seiner Vorgänger. Trotzdem hat es viel weniger Atmosphäre. Das Alterego Bellic steuert sich wesentlich schlechter als noch seine Vorgänger, dort war alles irgendwie flinker und direkter, nicht so schwammig. Sowohl zu Fuss als auch mit dem Auto. Aus dem schnellen und poppigen Gameplay in GTAA ist ein zäher Polygonkrampf geworden.  Nicht nur, dass auf meinem System sämtlichen neuen Games flüssig laufen, bis auf GTA 4. Ich vermute, dass dies auch auf einem neuen INTEL oder AMD mit Quadcore und 3,2 GHZ nicht wirklich besser wird. Denn nach soviel Jahren GTA sollte sich einfach mal etwas am gameplay ändern, denn auch Gangster werden klüger. Die total schwammige Steuerung mal beiseite gelassen, trieft einem so viel altbackenes Gameplay auf Neu gemacht entgegen, dass man sich am Liebsten die Vorgänger wieder aus der Kiste kramen würde, denn dort hat das ja noch Spass gemacht. GTA 4 fehlen somit jegliche neue Ideen, um sich dringend von den Vorgängern abheben und so das Gameplay bereichern und neu beleben zu können. Ein Beispiel, wer kennt es nicht: so verschwinden auch diesmal wieder komplette Autos, nur wenn ich mal kurz um den Block fahre. Die Polizei agiert wieder mal stereotyp und nervt schon nach der 1. Minute.  Wo bleiben Detectives, die nach mir fahnden, warum geht die Polizei nicht kooperativ gegen mich vor, die Liste ist ellenlang. Ich finde die anderen Teile lebendiger, auch wenn manches im neuesten Ableger besser und geschmeidiger aussieht. GTA 4 ist absolut der schwächste Teil der gesamten Serie auf dem PC, Rockstar sollte dringend ins Kabüffchen und mal gehörig ihre Köpfe rauchen lassen. GTA 4 PC ist der Reinfall 2008.


----------



## Daydream141279 (10. Dezember 2008)

Habe das Spiel nach mehreren Versuchen zum laufen gebracht, deshlab auch nicht Blind mein Urteil.
Das Spiel hat KEINE 92 Pkt verdient, erstens ist das Spielprinzip 1 zu 1 von den vorgängern kopiert. 
2 ist die technische  Umsätzung miserrabel.
Ein Kauf sollte verschoben werden bis ein Patch das Spiel für die große Masse spielbar macht.
Ich kenne in meinem Umfeld allein 12 die das Spiel zurück gaben .
Und 6 die es deinstalliert haben und warten bis ein Patch kommt.
Wenn nichts weltbewegendes passiert wird GTA 4 der Ladenhüter des Jahres 2008 .
Wie kann es sein das ein Rechner der Crysis mit max. Details mit der größten Auflösung und DX 10  nicht ruckelfrei Spielbar ist ?
Diesen Schuh muss sich auch die PC Games und Co. anziehen . Von den Machern vorgeführt und  durch die 360 Version spielend lobpreisend bewertet.
Die ganze Geschichte erinnert an Kasse machen im Weihnachtsgeschäft .
Es ist ja schon schlimm das man heute am Release von einem Spiel schon weiß das man keine Bugfreie Version in den händen hat . Aber das es auch anders geht wurde auch eindrucksvoll von Fallout 3 bewiesen.
Jetzt liegt es an Rockstar den Patch raus zubringen.  Aber das wird dieses Jahr so oder so nichts mehr.
Meiner Meinung nach gehört das Spiel abgewertet.
Ein Spiel muss für die meisten spielbar sein und nicht für einige wenige.


----------



## Bobby88 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ressourcenfresser vom Höchsten Ausmass! 

Fallout3, Crysis, Far Cry2 etc. auf fast maximalen einstellungen flüssig spielbar und hier 20fps bei minimaleinstellungen!!!


----------



## Streuner (20. Dezember 2008)

prodocg am 09.12.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> BigKia am 08.12.2008 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein hat es nicht !

GTA 4 ist das gleiche wie immer. Nur mit besserer Grafik. Vice City und San Andreas haben noch massig Spass gemacht. Aber GTA 4 ist stinklangweilig.
Genauso kann ich das erste mal überhaupt mit einem GTA-Hauptcharakter überhaupt nix anfangen/mich identifizieren.

Ich habe die PS3-Version und die PC-Version zuhause, und auch auf Konsole macht es nach einer Stunde keinen spass mehr, weil es einfach alles schonmal da war. Wirklich alles!
Für mich ganz klar das schlechteste GTA aller Zeiten. Und nicht mehr als 75% Wert.

Mal schauen ob ich mir nach diesem GTA-Murks nochmal eines zulege.

Grüsse


----------



## MarcDK (21. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich das gelesen habe, musste ich leider aufhören den Artikel zu lesen: 

"Niko Bellic kennt keine Gnade mit seinen Gegnern. Wer ihm im Weg steht, sollte sich warm anziehen"

Das ist doch kompletter Blödsinn! Es ist doch gerade bezeichnend für den Protagonisten, dass er Gnade zeigt und der Spieler auch eingreifen kann! Man, man. Und für solchen Quatsch bezahlt man euch Geld? Unglaublich. Liegt vielleicht auch an der Zielgruppe solcher Seiten


----------



## italo3 (3. Januar 2009)

Also nachdem ja jetzt schon gefühlte 1000000000 Posts zu diesem Spiel existieren, möchte ich den 1000000001 Post dazufügen. Ich habe mir das Spiel nach langer Überlegung gestern gekauft und bin mit einem unguten Gefühl nach Hause. Habe dann alles installiert, inklusive Patch und Ati Catalyst 8.12 (Dauer ca 1h) und dann gespielt. Erst 20 min , dann 1h ,irgendwann waren dann 8 h vergangen und ich habe mich gefragt wo die besagten Abstürze waren. Nichts war von all den Problemen, von denen man soviel hört, zu sehen. Einzig, die ab und an auftretenden Bodenstrukturfehler, fielen mir auf. Das Spiel läuft bei mir voll aufgerissen ( Auflösung 1600 x 1200 )sieht klasse aus !!!
Mein System: Intel Duo Core @2,6 Ghz  E7300 
             4GB
             Ati 4850 @ 512 MB
             1,6 MB DSL

Das Spiel macht einen Mordsspass. Vorallem die oft gerügte Fahrphysik ist grandios. Wie oben beschrieben kann man locker 8h und mehr mit diesem Titel am Stück verbringen. Also kaufen hat sich für mich auf jedenfall gelohnt.

LG


----------



## mg1019 (4. Januar 2009)

ich wollte im offline modus playen,da kam nur müll dabei raus !!! da hat sich rockstar games was einfallen lassen hahaha !!!


----------



## fiutare (4. Januar 2009)

System am 01.12.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Habs gebraucht von Amazon. Liegt jetzt im Müll, da gehört es hin. Ich will jetzt nicht auch noch davon anfangen...Zwangsregistrierungen, etc...pp...alles ganz schön lästig, aber wenn es hinterher ansehnlich oder überhaupt laufen würde, dann hätte ich gegen diese Schikanen eigentlich garnix.
Aber Pustekuchen. Jedes zweite oder dritte Mal kann man nicht starten, Fehlermeldung, Absturz...und dann die Performance. Zunächst mal total arm, dass GTA4 SLI nicht unterstützt. Na, mein PC ist wirklich nicht mehr taufrisch, aber vor 2 Jahren war das die krasseste Maschine in Town. Ein Dell XPS 700 mit X6800 und 2x Nvidia 7950 GX2 plus PhysX und der ganze Quark. Über 4000 Eier hat die Mühle gekostet. Und jetzt krieg ich bei GTA 4 nur ne Ruckelorgie auf niederem Niveau? 

Nene, Rockstar Games, das war nix.

Bye bye sag ich mal.


----------



## norea-x (7. Januar 2009)

Läuft wunderbar, keine Ahnung was alle haben.
Habs jetzt nach 3 Wochen durchgezockt und kann nur sagen, dass das Spiel der Hammer ist, grafisch, physikalisch, storymäßig. Erste Sahne.
Ich spiele flüssig auf 1280x1024 details mittel, strukturen maximal, weitsicht, schatten voll, etc. allein die körnigen schatten und das fehlende aa fehlt, und das stört.
mein system:
C2D E8400 2x3GHz
2GB DDR2 800er Corsair
GeForce 8800GTS 512MB
MSI Neo-F P45

hört auf rumzuheulen und lest euch erstmal alles durch, was man noch empfohlen installieren sollte, von wegen aktuelle treiber, net framework 3.5 etc. - erst informieren, DANN rummeckern


----------



## abendlicht (8. Januar 2009)

GTA räumt mein Geldbeutel aus!
Nach zig beschwerden und trotzdem riesen Lobes, schaffte ich mir das Spiel an, installierte und registrierte mich. Dann wollte ich loslegen und was kamCHHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER!!! Was bitte? Ja, echt! Ich besitze das beste Spiel zurzeit und kann es nicht zocken. Hurra!!?? 92% im Test?!
Schon alleine dadurch das das Spiel nicht starten will sollte es mit einer viel niedrigeren Note bestraft werden, sogar komplett vom Markt genommen werden, die PC Version, bis es richtig vernünftig läuft. Aber ich Blödmann unterstütze auch noch Rockstar mit dem unnötigen Kauf. Warum gibts keine vernünftigen Patches. Warum kümmert sich eine so sonst klasse Spielezeitschrift nicht richtig darum sich mit Rockstar in Verbindung zu setzen und Rockstar mal auf die Finger zu klopfen für so ein Mist?! Nun gut, keiner hilft, mein Monatsgeld ist jetzt fast alle und ein neues Spiel kann ich mir nicht als ALGII Empfänger leisten, somit hänge ich mir die zwei Silberscheiben über mein Bett und schaue mir die Verpackung incl. Inhalt jeden Abend vor dem Schlafengehen an und träume wie schön es doch in Liberty City wäre. Ein (Alb-) Traumspiel! Grrr....


----------



## Camod (22. Juli 2009)

abendlicht am 08.01.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA räumt mein Geldbeutel aus!
> Nach zig beschwerden und trotzdem riesen Lobes, schaffte ich mir das Spiel an, installierte und registrierte mich. Dann wollte ich loslegen und was kamCHHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER!!! Was bitte? Ja, echt! Ich besitze das beste Spiel zurzeit und kann es nicht zocken. Hurra!!?? 92% im Test?!
> Schon alleine dadurch das das Spiel nicht starten will sollte es mit einer viel niedrigeren Note bestraft werden, sogar komplett vom Markt genommen werden, die PC Version, bis es richtig vernünftig läuft. Aber ich Blödmann unterstütze auch noch Rockstar mit dem unnötigen Kauf. Warum gibts keine vernünftigen Patches. Warum kümmert sich eine so sonst klasse Spielezeitschrift nicht richtig darum sich mit Rockstar in Verbindung zu setzen und Rockstar mal auf die Finger zu klopfen für so ein Mist?! Nun gut, keiner hilft, mein Monatsgeld ist jetzt fast alle und ein neues Spiel kann ich mir nicht als ALGII Empfänger leisten, somit hänge ich mir die zwei Silberscheiben über mein Bett und schaue mir die Verpackung incl. Inhalt jeden Abend vor dem Schlafengehen an und träume wie schön es doch in Liberty City wäre. Ein (Alb-) Traumspiel! Grrr....



Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn ich sowas lese drehts mir den Magen um. Such dir doch lieber Arbeit anstatt GTA IV zu spielen.


----------



## stawacz79 (22. Juli 2009)

Camod am 22.07.2009 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> abendlicht am 08.01.2009 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





und dafür musstest du nun nen thread rausholen der über n halbes jahr alt is


----------



## mab72 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - GTA 4-Test: PC Games räumt in Libery City auf*

Ich kann allen die das spiel mit ´nem 2 kerner spielen nur raten sich einen 4 kerner zu besorgen.
Der unterschied ist gigantisch, nicht nur optisch sondern vorallen auch in sachen ki.
Ich habe mir gerade erst ´nen 4 kerner zugelegt und bin begeistert, es ist fast so als hätte ich ein neues spiel erhalten.


----------



## proheada123 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - GTA 4-Test: PC Games räumt in Libery City auf*

Das Spiel ist genial ich spiele es auf 2 GTX 280 und einem quad core - keine Probleme . Ich habe es besreits zuvor auf der xbox 360 durchgezockt schon damals dachte ich mir : DAS BESTE SPIEL ALLER ZEITEN  !  Ich habe es verkauft und jetzt wieder richtig bock drauf bekommen ... Das Spiel ist und bleibt ein Meilenstein , das Einzige was ich mir wünschen würde ist , dass sie die KI verbessern ansonsten bravo Rockstar !


----------



## Basileukum (23. Juli 2020)

Sorry, solche Tests sind eben a) schlecht für den Spielejournalismus und dann b) schlecht für uns Spieler, da die Spieleindustrie sich dadurch bestätigt fühlt.

Ich zocke gerade "GTA 4" durch, und im Vergleich zu "GTA Vice City" und "San Andreas" (lassen wir mal GTA 3 als "Erneuerung" der Serie aus der Bewertung raus) ist es reichlich lieblos, es versprüht nicht den Charme (80iger bzw. dann die Hip Hop Ära), welchen man in vorherige Teile gepackt hat, es wird zudem schon im ersten Drittel langweilig und danach nicht besser.  

In den vorherigen Teilen hat man den Eindruck eine Geschichte zu erleben und entwickelt diese dann auch sichtbar (Gebäudekauft und sogar RPG Elemente usw.). Man spielt seinen eigene Stiefel in einer Openworld, mit lustigen Geschichten dazu. Bei GTA 4 spiele ich eine mittelmäßige Story nach, interessiere mich nicht für die Welt dazu, warum auch, die ganzen spaßigen kleinen Dinge, welche die Vorgänger ausmachten sind nicht mehr da. Sprich, ich werde im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern eher wieder eingeängt. 

Es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber eine Serie muß sich immer auch an sich selbst messen. Wenn das ein anderer Hersteller gemacht hätte, würde man weniger klagen. Aber so, ne, das geht nicht. 75/100 oder dann halt ne 7, mehr gibt es da nicht.


----------

